# Forum ride - Central Scotland



## Tetedelacourse (17 Sep 2008)

Hoots!

PFS success started it

To recap: A fair few of us agree that a forum meet up should be within the realms of possibility in Central Scotland. 100km would be a good target to aim for and there are some suggested routes here:

Melvil's idea

The pace would be between 13 - 18mph with plenty of cakestops and chinwags. A loop would be most practical for most of us.

Discuss...


----------



## goo_mason (17 Sep 2008)

Melvil's idea is no longer available 

I'd be up for it, so long as me and my bike could cadge a lift to and from the meetup. I'd prefer a Sunday too, if possible - that fits in slightly better with my childcare arrangements.


----------



## Melvil (17 Sep 2008)

What's my idea, tete? I cannae find it!


----------



## Melvil (17 Sep 2008)

Is it this one:

http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Lenzie_to_Auchterader_Hills_Loop-Cycle-Route-444.html

Modified for Stirling and with possibly the top cut off it?


----------



## magnatom (17 Sep 2008)

10/10 for difficulty!  I'm not sure about that one!

I might be up for something a little easier, although transport might be an issue (not many of us from Glasgow). 

When are we talking about doing this? Would this be next summer, or in the depth of winter....


----------



## magnatom (17 Sep 2008)

P.S. I think this is the first time I've posted in this section


----------



## Noodley (17 Sep 2008)

OK, here's what needs to be sorted out.

First of all;
A date.

Then;
A route.

Then;
A list of those attending.


----------



## jassy-x (17 Sep 2008)

Melvil said:


> Is it this one:
> 
> http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Lenzie_to_Auchterader_Hills_Loop-Cycle-Route-444.html
> 
> Modified for Stirling and with possibly the top cut off it?



....thats a good run Melvil...but a real toughy......

...I did that section from Lennoxtown to Fintry and back (over the Campsie hills) a few years ago, and the initial climbs coming from either direction are real gut busters....wouldn't mind doing it again but it might not be everyones idea of fun.....
...as you said we could do a loop from Stirling and back taking in Callander/Killin/Kenmore/Auchterarder etc......customise the ride/distance for whoever is up for it..???.....there are loads of options available..

...obviously we could set up a few get togethers for next Spring/Summer...although I would be well up for squeezing something in this year before winter bites......any thoughts lads..?????


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2008)

I quite often cycle the Dunfermline-Steelend-Saline-Clackmannan Road and come back via Dollar. (There's also an option to come back via a well surfaced wide rail path which is dead flat) If time permits, after Dollar I then do a loop of Loch Leven and back to Dunfermline. I can't remember how far it is but I'll have the Memory Map files at home if anybody is interested.


----------



## magnatom (17 Sep 2008)

HLaB said:


> I quite often cycle the Dunfermline-Steelend-Saline-Clackmannan Road and come back via Dollar. (There's also an option to come back via a well surfaced wide rail path which is dead flat) If time permits, after Dollar I then do a loop of Loch Leven and back to Dunfermline. I can't remember how far it is but I'll have the Memory Map files at home if anybody is interested.



Yes, but your opinion doesn't count, as you do 100 milers the day after 55 milers!


----------



## HLaB (17 Sep 2008)

magnatom said:


> Yes, but your opinion doesn't count, as you do 100 milers the day after 55 milers!





I like this route because it has so many variations and can be a short or as long/ steep or flat as you want; (30-60miles) although I wouldn't mind seeing something different, is there many more ideas.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2008)

Cheeting a wee bit here, as I am still a tad unfit but the Kingdom Cycling Routes in - go on, have a guess  - look very nice. I've done one which was very pleasant - and not too tough.

So this is really a suggestion of cycling round/in Fife.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Sep 2008)

I _might_ be studying in Fife in two years time, and I'll be, er, _happy_(?) to accept any challenge that comes along! 

Except Noodley's ultra audaxes!


----------



## HJ (17 Sep 2008)

Fife also has the advantage that it is easy to get into by train from either coast, as would be Stirling.

Actually I like Melvil suggestion of


Melvil said:


> Is it this one:
> 
> http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Lenzie_to_Auchterader_Hills_Loop-Cycle-Route-444.html
> 
> Modified for Stirling and with possibly the top cut off it?



The top bit could be left to the those who are really keen while the rest of us take a short cut along the south side of Loch Tay and meet up again in Killin or Kenmore (depending on which way round the loop is cycled)...


----------



## gavintc (17 Sep 2008)

I too quite like Melvil's route. It starts on a train line, I could get a train to Croy and finishes in Fife. I personally do not think we need to go that far north to achieve a good ride. If we finish at a station support by trains to both Edinburgh and Glasgow, we make it easy for all to return to home.


----------



## Noodley (17 Sep 2008)

gavintc said:


> ...we make it easy for all to return to home.



Central-belt-centric alert!  

What that should read is "makes it easy for all who live on or near a railway line to return home"...and "that far north"???? You mean south surely...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> OK, here's what needs to be sorted out.
> 
> First of all;
> A date.
> ...



This is a good way to plan it (i.e. to make it possible for me to come!).

I could do a Sunday in mid to end October or the first one in November. To be honest I think we should be aiming to get a ride (or two) in this year - you've all seen the summer weather, it doesn't get THAT much worse, just a bit nippier and even then just a bit colder and EVEN THEN not until December.

19th, 26th, 2nd, 9th.

Once we have a date then we'll know if enough of us can attend and can then choose a route to suit who is coming. Is that reasonable?


----------



## Noodley (17 Sep 2008)

19 and 26 October are fine with me.


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2008)

I go on Holiday the 23rd October, so I'd prefer the 19th; I come back the 1st November so the 2nd is probably cutting it fine but the 9th of November would be fine.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (18 Sep 2008)

19th Oct has it so far. How does that suit the rest of you?


----------



## magnatom (18 Sep 2008)

Just a suggestion, but if you set up a doodle it might be the easiest way to see what dates suit everyone. I haven't set one up myself, but I've seen them work well.


----------



## Rab (18 Sep 2008)

End of October

what about a group getting together to do this http://www.braveheartcyclingfund.com/

Just a thought 

and its for charity


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Sep 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> 19th Oct has it so far. How does that suit the rest of you?




I might be interested  never done any long distance rides ever  Hmm is this doable on a fixed wheel ? Or am I gonna be puking and writhing in agony ?


----------



## goo_mason (18 Sep 2008)

19th Oct should be OK for me (as it stands).

Just don't make the route a killer


----------



## Tetedelacourse (19 Sep 2008)

Nice one Mr Grumpy!

Route yet to be decided and *agreed by us all* so it will suit whoever turns up, but be challenging enough to make it worthwhile i.e. it wont be round Asda car park and back.

AFAIC half the point is to do a ride and the other half is to meet up with forummers. The stronger riders can clear off up the road if they like but that kind of defeats the purpose of meeting, from a Tete's POV.

Positivity!


----------



## Noodley (19 Sep 2008)

Okay, looks like 19 October could be the first date we meet.

Now we need a start point, possibly central to those attending. 

Suggestions on a postcard...bearing in mind we prefer a not too hilly route.


----------



## magnatom (19 Sep 2008)

I might be available so long as the ride is flatbar slightly chunky wheel friendly!


----------



## gavintc (19 Sep 2008)

Will chat this through with my wife. I note my diary looks good for that date as my work trip to Cyprus has just been cancelled (poo I was looking forward to it).


----------



## magnatom (19 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Okay, looks like 19 October could be the first date we meet.
> 
> Now we need a start point, possibly central to those attending.
> 
> Suggestions on a postcard...bearing in mind we prefer a not too hilly route.



I know an eventful course that runs from Anniesland to the Southern General Hospital and back. It's got hills, wildlife  and if you count graffiti in the Clyde Tunnel, plent of interesting scenery!

(oh and I'd get my wife to cook some buns as well....)


----------



## jassy-x (19 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Okay, looks like 19 October could be the first date we meet.



.....I should be OK for the 19th.....



Noodley said:


> Now we need a start point, possibly central to those attending.



....I take it that would be somewhere central to Glasgow, Edinburgh & Fife.........How about ootside ma hoose ?????

.....Stirling was suggested earlier.....how would that suit most peeps for starters...?????

...provided my wife's not using the car....anywhere really for me..


----------



## Noodley (19 Sep 2008)

jassy-x said:


> .....Stirling was suggested earlier.....



Stirling area would suit me fine.


----------



## gavintc (19 Sep 2008)

Having chatted this through with my wife, we are interested to meet in central Scotland for a ride.


----------



## Melvil (19 Sep 2008)

SWMBO has informed me I'm pre-booked as it were for the 19th :-( but will keep tabs on this thread just in case I become un-booked! 

Also, just a thought, could we petition this thread to be a sticky if we have more than one ride together?


----------



## Noodley (19 Sep 2008)

Melvil said:


> Also, just a thought, could we petition this thread to be a sticky if we have more than one ride together?



Good point Melvil. I would be interested in it becoming a regular happening...I might even get some of you slackers along to an audax sometime!


----------



## goo_mason (19 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Good point Melvil. I would be interested in it becoming a regular happening...I might even get some of you slackers along to an audax sometime!



What you have to do is hook us all in with a not-too-hilly first ride or so, just to stoke up the new enthusiasm for longer rides that we commuters have just been exposed to and enjoyed so much.

Then once we start really biting and that bit better able to cope with hills etc, then you can start reeling us


----------



## Noodley (19 Sep 2008)

goo_mason said:


> What you have to do is hook us all in with a not-too-hilly first ride or so, just to stoke up the new enthusiasm for longer rides that we commuters have just been exposed to and enjoyed so much.
> 
> Then once we start really biting and that bit better able to cope with hills etc, then you can start reeling us



Yes, I know that.  Have you not seen the subtlety of my posts so far? 

Seriously, there are loads of easy 100km audax events in Scotland.


----------



## goo_mason (19 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Yes, I know that.  Have you not seen the subtlety of my posts so far?
> 
> Seriously, there are loads of easy 100km audax events in Scotland.



I wouldn't rely on me to read the map though; I get lost walking out of a shop and turning the wrong way without noticing..... 

Can you explain audax for those of us not too savvy with the concept ? It's like a mapped ride that you have to complete within a set time, isn't it ?


----------



## Noodley (20 Sep 2008)

goo_mason said:


> Can you explain audax for those of us not too savvy with the concept ? It's like a mapped ride that you have to complete within a set time, isn't it ?



Basic details: 

For Calendar events the route is set by someone who provides a set of directions. Everyone sets off at the same time and there is a max and min time limit. The route sheets are easy peasy. I have got more lost on the way to events than I have on audaxes! 

They can be ridden at very sociable speeds.

There are also Permanent events, which can be ridden at any time. There are DIY Perms (you make up the route yourself and submit it for validation to a very helpful person called Lucy - well she covers Scotland and N. Englandshire) or you can enter approved Perms which have been previously validated.

It all sounds very complicated, but it's very easy...I think 50km is the minimum distance and there is no limit to the maximum.


----------



## alp1950 (20 Sep 2008)

Hi Guys I'd be interested in joining you although the 19th Oct might be difficult being the end of the October week. But would be up for future rides.


----------



## Noodley (20 Sep 2008)

alp1950 said:


> Hi Guys I'd be interested in joining you although the 19th Oct might be difficult being the end of the October week. But would be up for future rides.



Sounds as if there may be the possibility of developing this...


----------



## alp1950 (20 Sep 2008)

...and the Audax does sounds tempting (but the new bike will be needed first) .


----------



## Tetedelacourse (21 Sep 2008)

'lo

So we're 19th Oct, setting of from Stirling area. 100km or so of not too hilly roadbike friendly terrain. The earlier in the day we set off the better from my POV but clearly we need to ensure everyone (i.e. Noodley) has time to get to the meeting point. Is 9am do-able?

Now we need a route...

I hope it will signify the start of a regular meet-up.


----------



## goo_mason (21 Sep 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> 'lo
> 
> So we're 19th Oct, setting of from Stirling area. 100km or so of not too hilly roadbike friendly terrain. The earlier in the day we set off the better from my POV but clearly we need to ensure everyone (i.e. Noodley) has time to get to the meeting point. Is 9am do-able?
> 
> ...



OK - sounds good though I'll defer commenting on the start time until more folks have responded. A couple of questions though - how would someone who doesn't own a car get there (especially for 9am) ? Can we arrange shared transport, or can regular train users who take their bikes supply advice ?


----------



## HLaB (21 Sep 2008)

goo_mason said:


> OK - sounds good though I'll defer commenting on the start time until more folks have responded. A couple of questions though - how would someone who doesn't own a car get there (especially for 9am) ? Can we arrange shared transport, or can regular train users who take their bikes supply advice ?


With the trains I've took you just turn up with the bike and go. I've only once been refused on Perth train and had to wait to get the next one. If you want more details on bikes on Scotrail check here.


----------



## gavintc (21 Sep 2008)

Sunday is a nightmare for the trains. I will need to check, but for example; the first Edinburgh to Glasgow train is at 0800 and the service drops from 4 an hour to 1 an hour. Trains to Stirling will be similarily restricted.


----------



## HLaB (21 Sep 2008)

Yeah,the train times are cr@p they're hourly and the first train from Edinburgh to Stirling on a Sunday, is 9:33 arrive circa 10:30.


----------



## jassy-x (22 Sep 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> 'lo
> 
> So we're 19th Oct, setting of from Stirling area. 100km or so of not too hilly roadbike friendly terrain. The earlier in the day we set off the better from my POV but clearly we need to ensure everyone (i.e. Noodley) has time to get to the meeting point. Is 9am do-able?
> 
> ...



.....9am on the 19th will be OK for me....


----------



## Tetedelacourse (23 Sep 2008)

I just had a go at plotting a Stirling loop. Note I haven't cycled all of this and cannot account for the stretch up to Callander then down to Kippen, but I know the rest.

It's a bit on the short side and I can't see any obvious way of adding another 25km without using main roads. Any ideas? Comments? Suggestions?

If 10.30 is the earliest Scotrail will allow then I'd go with that. Unless someone's bringing a car from Edin.

Stirling Loop Possibility


----------



## jassy-x (23 Sep 2008)

...tete....looks a good route..the stretch towards Callander is fairly flat-ish, no major climbs...not sure of the stretch to Kippen then Fintry ....although it is a fairly hilly area, I've a feeling the road skirts round most of the biggies rather than over....there _will_ be a climb or two along the way....well it is Scotland...

...maybe a short-ish run might suit for our first meet up...give us more time to stop off..and a chance to get to know each other a bit.....some nice wee pubs on the way....

....any start time suits me....


----------



## magnatom (23 Sep 2008)

So tete, you've seen what my bike is like and how fit and strong (ahem) I am. is this course for me?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (23 Sep 2008)

Absolutely! So long as you save your breath for peching and not for critiquing 

The key is simply to set a pace that everyone who comes along can handle, or to have designated meeting points along the route for the likes of HlaB and Gavin


----------



## jassy-x (23 Sep 2008)

magnatom said:


> So tete, you've seen what my bike is like and how fit and strong (ahem) I am. is this course for me?


.....hey MT....I've watched you zipping along on the helmetcam video's....I'll struggle to keep up with you...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (23 Sep 2008)

jassy-x said:


> .....hey MT....I've watched you zipping along on the helmetcam video's....I'll struggle to keep up with you...



One option on the route I posted earlier would be to go over to Lennoxtown from Fintry, then along to Kilsyth and back over to Carronbridge. This would add 14km to the length and two honking climbs

The downside would be that instead of going up through Carron Valley, which is quite scenic and quiet, in addition to the climbs we'd have to use the main road from Lennoxtown to Kilsyth which, although isn't majorly busy, is an A-road and wouldn't suit two abreast riding, and isn't conducive to conversation.

But, you would get to bag Tak Ma Doon road, which is a fairly renowned short but steep hill. Great descent down from it too. And also Crow Road which gives great views of Glasgow.

I suppose we could see how we feel on the day when we get to Fintry.


----------



## jassy-x (23 Sep 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> One option on the route I posted earlier would be to go over to Lennoxtown from Fintry, then along to Kilsyth and back over to Carronbridge. This would add 14km to the length and two honking climbs
> 
> The downside would be that instead of going up through Carron Valley, which is quite scenic and quiet, in addition to the climbs we'd have to use the main road from Lennoxtown to Kilsyth which, although isn't majorly busy, is an A-road and wouldn't suit two abreast riding, and isn't conducive to conversation.
> 
> ...


....I was thinking that myself tete when I was looking at the route...the view from the top of Crow road is magic and you have the waterfalls dropping into the valley that runs along the roadside....but obvouisly it does add in a couple of pretty dramatic climbs with the resulting white knuckle decents...may not suit everyone, but as you said we could make the decision at Fintry...and if we don't go over it's certainly one for another day...


----------



## gavintc (23 Sep 2008)

We have it in the diary and both of us are strong probables. We would almost certainly drive to the meeting point, but I am unwilling at this stage to offer spare seats and have someone base their plan on our transport. I should know my confirmed plans about a week before the ride. Work commitments tend to brew up with limited warning. I have a largish car and could take one additional rider as I have a bike rack that can take 2 bikes and put 1 bike in the car.


----------



## jassy-x (23 Sep 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> But, you would get to bag Tak Ma Doon road, which is a fairly renowned short but steep hill. Great descent down from it too.



....was just thinking tete... if we were going from Kilsyth _to_ Carronbridge...would that not mean we would be cycling *UP* the Tak Ma Doon road.?????.......


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2008)

Looks good Tete. Earlier this year I cycled Edinburgh to Kilsyth, up the Tak Ma Doon Rd  then over the same hills to Shielbrae, Torbrex and Stirling. I then cycled to Dunfermline via Bridge of Allan, Alva and the B9140 (Fishcross) after Bridge of Allan its pretty flat and a nice quiet road with great views (just ignore Ochil Prison). This road might be an option or at Kippen perhaps we could go left and go via Amprior, to the Port of Mentieth and back to the original route via the A81 and or A873?


----------



## magnatom (25 Sep 2008)

Barring nasty weather or illness (mine or the kids) I should be there. So if anyone else is thinking of going and is worried about being last. Fear not, you won't be!


----------



## goo_mason (25 Sep 2008)

I think I'm going to have to call off for the 19th 

My folks have just announced that they're off to visit my sis in the US from the 13th to the 30th October, so no childcare. The ex would throw a wobbly at the mo if I suggested she take wee one for an extra day.

I'm REALLY, REALLY annoyed now; I'm off to have a cup of tea to calm down.  I was sooooo looking forward to meeting up with everyone again.


----------



## magnatom (26 Sep 2008)

goo_mason said:


> I think I'm going to have to call off for the 19th
> 
> My folks have just announced that they're off to visit my sis in the US from the 13th to the 30th October, so no childcare. The ex would throw a wobbly at the mo if I suggested she take wee one for an extra day.
> 
> I'm REALLY, REALLY annoyed now; I'm off to have a cup of tea to calm down.  I was sooooo looking forward to meeting up with everyone again.




There will be plenty of opportunities, I suspect. I think this will continue as a regular thing. Of course you could look into a trailer....

There is another small risk that might scupper things for me. I've just been cited for high court jury duty on the 13th Oct. I'm trying to legitimately get out of it (very important meeting that week I really can't miss), but if I fail and I am in court right up till Friday then my plans will be messed up. However, I think the risk is small and I should be there.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (29 Sep 2008)

Dearie me, we'd better do a roll-call in the week before meeting up to see who to expect on the day.

Hope as many folk can make it as possible.


----------



## jassy-x (29 Sep 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Dearie me, we'd better do a roll-call in the week before meeting up to see who to expect on the day.
> 
> Hope as many folk can make it as possible.



....barring any disasters, I'll be there for the meet-up....once we establish where we're meeting of course...

....well I take it that's me and you for starters Tete....

....any advances on 2...?????????


----------



## magnatom (29 Sep 2008)

At the moment I'm still a go, so make that 3....


----------



## Noodley (29 Sep 2008)

Me.


----------



## HLaB (29 Sep 2008)

I'm still up for it.


----------



## gavintc (29 Sep 2008)

Almost definite from me. My wife is a bit of a fair weather cyclist, so if it is pouring it down,I think I will be alone.


----------



## arranandy (29 Sep 2008)

I might be up for this as well. Has a definate route and meeting time been decided yet?

Noodley - I shall practice my hand signals between now and then


----------



## Noodley (29 Sep 2008)

arranandy said:


> Noodley - I shall practice my hand signals between now and then



I think the only hand signal you'll need with me is the one where you wave me goodbye as you disappear into the sunset...


----------



## alp1950 (30 Sep 2008)

Still keen but don't get back from holiday until the 18th. Will have to see which way the domestic wind is blowing closer to the day.


----------



## jassy-x (1 Oct 2008)

arranandy said:


> I might be up for this as well. Has a definate route and meeting time been decided yet?


following Tete's suggestion and general consensus....starting in Stirling...meeting point and time not yet established (possibly the Railway station around 10:30ish to suit rail times..????).....head up through Bridge of Allan on to the B824 into Doune...follow B8032 towards Callander, dropping down on the B822 through Kippen into Fintry....we then have the choice of an easier (and flatter) route on the B818 through the Carron Valley to Carron bridge *or* could continue on the B822 Crow road over the Campsie hills down into Lennoxtown and then following the A891/A803 into Kilsyth to then climb the Tak-ma-doon Rd to Carron bridge....from there up through Sheilbrae, Cambusbarron and back into Stirling..... according to Tete's calculations the main route will be around 73km with a possibilty of adding 14km plus a couple of stonking climbs by taking the Campsie route (this can be decided at Fintry - a split in the group could be re-joined at Carron bridge before returning to Stirling.?????)...

...do we have the makings of a plan here guys..??????


----------



## Noodley (1 Oct 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ...do we have the makings of a plan here guys..??????



I consent to the hilly route.  Sounds good.


----------



## jassy-x (1 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> I consent to the hilly route.  Sounds good.


....I'll reserve my decision on that until we're in Fintry.......


----------



## Tetedelacourse (1 Oct 2008)

Ah this thread's looking a bit more +ve again 

Although "according to tete's calculations" strikes me cold to the bone!

10.30 - 10.45 at Stirling train station on 19th sounds like a good place to meet. There's parking nearby at the Thistle Marches too I think for those travelling by car who don't want to pay a fortune at the railway car park.

Although I haven't bothered to check any of this.


----------



## goo_mason (1 Oct 2008)

Wish I could join you all. 

Hopefully next time !


----------



## magnatom (1 Oct 2008)

Sounds like a plan! I will reserve judgment until Fintry as well, although I think I am probably more likely to take the easy option! (I'll be using my flat bar, big tyres excuse!)

I've also just realised that I can get the train from Anniesland to Stirling with one change and get there before 10:30am .

I will just have to make sure I am back in Stirling before 9:30pm for the last train back.....


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2008)

Yip it sounds like a plan. My Bianchi has never seen the train so it looks like it could be the Thistle Marches option.


----------



## magnatom (1 Oct 2008)

HLaB said:


> Yip it sounds like a plan. My Bianchi has never seen the train so it looks like it could be the Thistle Marches option.



Neither has my Ridgeback, (not quite as posh as Bianchi is it!). I'll have to start a new thread asking how easy is it to get a bike on a train.....


----------



## HLaB (1 Oct 2008)

magnatom said:


> Neither has my Ridgeback, (not quite as posh as Bianchi is it!). I'll have to start a new thread asking how easy is it to get a bike on a train.....


My Ridgeback has its quite easy to get a bike on the train particualary with the newer trains. Usually there's a door or more thats marked with a bike symbol, inside is a rack with corrigated rubber arms that goes under or over your top tube and straps to secure the bike. Its a bit like a Sheffield stand but instead of comming vertically out of the ground it come horizontally out of the wall. With the trains I've been on I've never had to book just, I just turned up and travelled. Once however (between Perth and Kirkcaldy) on a Sunday there wasn't enough room on the train and I had to wait for the next one.

OT I googled Thistle Marches and this came up, not the shopping centre I was expecting


----------



## Valkyrie (3 Oct 2008)

'scuse me for butting in but I'm new here. Congrats on getting a date/time/route agreed. It's taken you eight whole pages of debating and I can't help but think that for future rides you might want to consider an easier way -

Go to http://www.aukweb.net and look at the Calendar. Select Scotland only and you'll see all that is on offer (at this time of year, not much). So if you wanted a 100km ride, leaving from next to a train station in central Scotland, you'd pick "The Forth Finale" on the 2nd of November. Being an Audax, it'll cost you £4 each. For that you get someone else working out the route sheet and laying on tea/coffee/cake at the start/finish. Bargain, and much less hassle than trying to agree a route.


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> 'scuse me for butting in but I'm new here.



And who rattled your cage? 

Welcome to over here  You coming along to this ride then?


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> Go to http://www.aukweb.net and look at the Calendar. Select Scotland only...



And FYI you cannae do that unless you are a member. Do you not think I would have thought of that?


----------



## Valkyrie (3 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> And FYI you cannae do that unless you are a member. Do you not think I would have thought of that?



[pantomime mode]

Oh Yes You Can!!! - it's only the pre-completed entry form that needs a log-in 

[/pantomime mode]


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> [pantomime mode]
> 
> Oh Yes You Can!!! - it's only the pre-completed entry form that needs a log-in
> 
> [/pantomime mode]



That's good. Never used to be able to access anything other than the 4 month view page. 

So are you coming along?


----------



## Valkyrie (3 Oct 2008)

This forum ride clashes with the Etal-U-Can, which I think I'll be doing. I'll be doing Forth Finale too, so mibbe see you there.


----------



## jassy-x (3 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> It's taken you eight whole pages of debating and I can't help but think that for future rides you might want to consider an easier way -


......hey we're no debating....we're chatting, is that no whit this forum lark is a' aboot ????....
...see what you've just done then..added another page on.!!!!!!!!
..appreciate the link....so are ye coming or whit..???????


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> This forum ride clashes with the Etal-U-Can, which I think I'll be doing. I'll be doing Forth Finale too, so mibbe see you there.



I am planning on being in Englandshire on Forth Finale weekend, riding the routes I was supposed to be riding this weekend before the Lurgy struck 

Good to see you over here as well BTW, there are quite a few Scottish members. Your knowledge and experience will be of benefit


----------



## jassy-x (3 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> This forum ride clashes with the Etal-U-Can, which I think I'll be doing. I'll be doing Forth Finale too, so mibbe see you there.


.......


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ......hey we're no debating....we're chatting, is that no whit this forum lark is a' aboot ????....
> ...see what you've just done then..added another page on.!!!!!!!!
> ..appreciate the link....so are ye coming or whit..???????



You could probably stick your head out your window and ask him...not that he's a stalker but you live fairly close to one another...


----------



## jassy-x (3 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> You could probably stick your head out your window and ask him...not that he's a stalker but you live fairly close to one another...


....I take it you are old Audax buds then...????


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ....I take it you are old Audax buds then...????



Enough of the 'old'! 

Yes, Valkyrie and I have ridden together a few times, although he has much more experience than I do with long distance events, and he rode Paris-Brest-Paris last year. Nutter. 

He's good to ride with, and if he sticks around here should be a real help to others.

<He'll be due me a pint next time I see him for that...>


----------



## jassy-x (3 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> Enough of the 'old'!
> 
> Yes, Valkyrie and I have ridden together a few times, although he has much more experience than I do with long distance events, and he rode Paris-Brest-Paris last year. Nutter.
> 
> ...


......now that he's joined up...chances are....

....quite like the audax idea, but I'm not sure I could suffer the saddle for the distances you guys do.....will be doing well to finish this forum ride without an ache or two....need to get some decent miles in over the next few weeks.!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ....quite like the audax idea, but I'm not sure I could suffer the saddle for the distances you guys do....



We can discuss on the ride. There are plenty opportunities for having a break. Audaxes are not all really long. Plenty of 100km rides in Scotland (and the north of Englandshire)


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2008)

User76 said:


> Could we arrange to do it ...



...not sure if you'll get many takers unless you are particularly perky.


----------



## jassy-x (3 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> We can discuss on the ride. There are plenty opportunities for having a break. Audaxes are not all really long. Plenty of 100km rides in Scotland (and the north of Englandshire)


....sounds good.....hope this ride will open up a new world of cycling for me...has just been a solo effort up to now.....will be interesting to see how my fitness/abilities holds up in a group and having to pace myself with others......looking forward to it....


----------



## Noodley (4 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> [pantomime mode]
> 
> Oh Yes You Can!!! - it's only the pre-completed entry form that needs a log-in
> 
> [/pantomime mode]



Well, since I just had to find out if I was right or wrong, here it is from the horses mouth when I tried to choose Scotland only for next year.....

"UK Membership Number/Password not matched.
Be sure to use your AUK Membership Number as your Username.
You can access the Calendar up to 4 months ahead without a password, or use the Month links to the left to view one month at a time."

So neh neh neh...:?:

Ok, you can view Scotland only for upto 4 months, but that is only 2 events.


----------



## Valkyrie (4 Oct 2008)

The Scottish Audax Calendar looks a bit  like this...

*200 19 Oct Galashiels *Etal-u-Can 08:00 Sun [2000m] BR £3.00
*100 02 Nov Dalmeny *The Forth Finale 09:00 Sun [1100m] BP £4.00
*200 01 Mar Rosewell, S of Edinburgh *Dave Harris Memorial 08:00 Sun AA0.5 [2900m]
*200 19 Apr Galashiels *Moffat Toffee 200 08:00 Sun [2300m] BR £6.00
*200 02 May Oban *Port Navigation Light 07:45 Sat BR £4 
*300 03 May Oban *The Half Light 06:00 Sun BR £10
*200 17 May Forfar *Deeside Loop 08:00 Sun AA1 [3105m] 
*110 17 May Forfar *Howe of the Mearns 09:00 Sun BP
*300 06 Jun Kirriemuir *The Snow Roads 06:00 Sat AA2.25 [4800m] BR £8.00 
*600 27 Jun Galashiels *The Borderline 600 06:00 Sat BR £4.00 
*200 09 Jul Galashiels *Aaron Aardvark's Thursday Skive 08:00 Thu [2000m] BR 
*400 22 Aug Galashiels *Nae Bother to Us 400 06:00 Sat BR £4.00 
*200 29 Aug Newtonmore *Dulsie Dipper 08:00 Sat BR £3.00 
*100 29 Aug Newtonmore *Grantown Gallop 10:00 Sat BP £3.00 
*82 30 Aug Newtonmore *Strathspey Treasure Hunt 09:30 Sun BP £2.50 
*80 30 Aug Newtonmore *The Gaick (off-road) 09:00 Sun BP £2.50 
*200 04 Sep Biggar,Lanarkshire *Midnight Madness 21:00 Fri [1460m] BR £2.50 
*200 13 Sep Johnstone, W Glasgow *Katrine Kapers 08:00 Sun BR £7.5 
*300 19 Sep Galashiels *User9609 Fever 06:00 Sat BR £4.00 
*200 18 Oct Galashiels *Etal-u-Can 08:00 Sun [2000m] BR £3.00

More rides will get added during the year. But if you could all please get these in your diaries now...


----------



## Noodley (4 Oct 2008)

...and this one, which appears not to be in Scotland according to Audax UK:

100 15 Feb Musselburgh Tour of East Lothian 10:00 Sun BP £5.00


Anyway, I am sure this forum ride will be a great opportunity to meet up and have a pleasant ride


----------



## Tetedelacourse (13 Oct 2008)

Hello

Are we still on for this Sunday 19th Oct, Stirling train station 10.30am? If you're planning to come along I'll PM you with a contact number in case you're held up, so I (or hopefully we!) know whether to wait for you or not.

Cheers

TDLC


----------



## HLaB (13 Oct 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Hello
> 
> Are we still on for this Sunday 19th Oct, Stirling train station 10.30am? If you're planning to come along I'll PM you with a contact number in case you're held up, so I (or hopefully we!) know whether to wait for you or not.
> 
> ...


Still a goer for meTete, cheers


----------



## gavintc (13 Oct 2008)

Yes, still planning to attend. Stirling train station at 1030 am.


----------



## jassy-x (13 Oct 2008)

....still a 'yes' for me also.....did a wee bit of the route on my ride yesterday morning...Carron bridge to Stirling...in perfect conditions...would it be too much to hope for a bit of the same next weekend????.


----------



## gavintc (13 Oct 2008)

Admittedly, it is still 6 days away. But, Metcheck is providing a less than encouraging forecast for Sun - light rain, 22 mph wind from the south and a coolish 10C.


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2008)

The Met office site doesn't go that far, the BBC hinted that the sh1t is going to hit the fans for Thurs/Fri but things are going calm down for the weekend, hopefully there right. What does Magnatom's knee say ?


----------



## Noodley (14 Oct 2008)

I'm in (hopefully) last stages of lurgy which has kept me off my bike for a few weeks, but still hope to be there. As long as you promise to take it easy....


----------



## Tetedelacourse (14 Oct 2008)

I've been comfort-eating my way through the global credit crunch so extra air needed in my tyres for sunday. Should make me more impervious to the wind though.

Jassy that's good you've done a reccy - that's a bit I've not done.


----------



## jassy-x (14 Oct 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Jassy that's good you've done a reccy - that's a bit I've not done.


...and a nice bit of of road it was too Tete....no traffic...and a good wee descent in to Stirling.......scenery was pretty good as well....not that we'll see much of that this weekend with the rain, cloud and gale force winds..


----------



## magnatom (15 Oct 2008)

Oh bugger! I'm sorry guys, but I'm not going to make it. At the (almost) last minute some of my friends from Germany have decided to descend on us this weekend. It'll be great to see them (and their two kids, so it will be a full house! . However, I am really disappointed in not getting to come along with you guys, no matter what the weather was! 

Somehow I am sure you will have a great time without me. In fact I am sure you will get round faster without me! 

Anyway, I will definitely be up for the next one, this year or next? Who knows, if it is next year I might just have a new go faster bike.....maybe...


----------



## jassy-x (15 Oct 2008)

.....that's a pity Mags....I was really looking forward to meeting a real cycling legend !!!......next time !!!!!


----------



## Scoosh (15 Oct 2008)

magnatom said:


> Oh bugger! I'm sorry guys, but I'm not going to make it. At the (almost) last minute some of my friends from Germany have decided to descend on us this weekend. It'll be great to see them (and their two kids, so it will be a full house! . However, I am really disappointed in not getting to come along with you guys, no matter what the weather was!
> 
> Somehow I am sure you will have a great time without me. In fact I am sure you will get round faster without me!
> 
> Anyway, I will definitely be up for the next one, this year or next? Who knows, if it is next year I might just have a new go faster bike.....maybe...


Priorities, Mags, priorities.

Choices:
1) bring the friend/s with you - typical Scottish way of spending a Sunday 
2) excuse yourself for a few hours - prior engagement
3) let down all the guys from CC who have worked so hard and re-arranged so much to be there - not to mention overcoming the Dreaded Lurgy 


By this stage, you will be feeling so guilty, you will need the ride to blow it all away 




ps. Sorry I can't make it - still recovering from The Knife @ SGH


----------



## magnatom (15 Oct 2008)

scoosh said:


> Priorities, Mags, priorities.
> 
> Choices:
> 1) bring the friend/s with you - typical Scottish way of spending a Sunday
> ...



Don't do it. Don't try and convince me to go. I really can't as I haven't seen my friends for ages, and I'm not sure the kids would enjoy it.

Just bad timing. I was even planning on taking Friday off so I wouldn't miss a day with my kids! 

Still, this was planned to be the first of many. I really want to get into more cycling. I've seen the bike I want, Specialized Tricross Sport (although I've yet to try it and to find the money for it!) and I'm looking onto satnav to help with my exploring. I'm even contemplating, when/if I get the new bike, that I might give a 10 mile TT a go, just to get an idea of where I stand fitness wise (very likely at the bottom!). 

Oh well....

Surgery at the SGH? I hope it wasn't anything serious and I hope it went well. You should have let me know you were coming and we could have had a lovely meal in Cafe Clyde, the lovely (ahem) hospital restaraunt!


----------



## gavintc (15 Oct 2008)

Well we will miss the legendary magnatom.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (15 Oct 2008)

I think Magnatom and Goo are having an affair.

Shame you can't make it, maybe see you both at the next one.

eek, better bring waterproofs for Sunday if wetcheck is anything to go by!


----------



## HLaB (15 Oct 2008)

Sunday is finally up on the metoffice site, heavy rain and winds up to 35mph  I might pop up to the lbs at lunch and get some new mud guards for my now dropped bar Sirrus and leave the Bianchi for the better weather. The old guards interfered with the brakes not always a good thing.

Magna your passing up the oppurtunity to film this


----------



## magnatom (15 Oct 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> I think Magnatom and Goo are having an affair.
> 
> Shame you can't make it, maybe see you both at the next one.
> 
> eek, better bring waterproofs for Sunday if wetcheck is anything to go by!



 Damn we've been found out. I'd better be more careful, where I post my _helmet camera_ footage 

Actually, you may as well cancel the ride, as I know you were all coming along just to get my autograph! 

Tete, have you been shouting at anyone recently....


----------



## Tetedelacourse (15 Oct 2008)

not since 10am!


----------



## goo_mason (15 Oct 2008)

magnatom said:


> Damn we've been found out. I'd better be more careful, where I post my _helmet camera_ footage
> 
> Actually, you may as well cancel the ride, as I know you were all coming along just to get my autograph!
> 
> Tete, have you been shouting at anyone recently....





Here was me thinking we were talking about another kind of ride ... :?:


----------



## Scoosh (15 Oct 2008)

magnatom said:


> I really want to get into more cycling. I've seen the bike I want, Specialized Tricross Sport (although I've yet to try it and to find the money for it!) .............. when/if I get the new bike, ........





> Oh well....


 becomes 


> Oh well....


....when you consider a Planet X Kaffenback. It's the Planet X cyclocross bike, great bikes and this is the right size, cheap as a second-hand Kaffenback, leaving plenty of cash for the fancy GPS/helmet cam/Christmas/wet weather gear for Sunday  or to upgrade if preferred.
Good bike, good price.

It's the wrong size for me 


Honest, I won't push any more for you to join all the determined souls  real cyclists going out on Sunday


----------



## Dayvo (15 Oct 2008)

Glad I hadn't arranged to come over. I'd have been one of the very few! 

Glad to see that some of you are made of sterner stuff and will be out there come rain or, er, more rain! 

Good luck, all, and have fun.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (15 Oct 2008)

There's a bike here perfectly fitted up for you too Dayvo!

Cheers, still looking forward to it, sou'wester and all.


----------



## Noodley (15 Oct 2008)

OK just back in from a wee ride round the block and it would appear I can still cycle. So I'm in for Sunday. 

I laugh in the face of rain and wind, and regale in the prospect of hills....unless it's cold of course 

See y'all on Sunday. I'll be the one driving round and round Stirling looking for the train station.


----------



## jassy-x (16 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> I laugh in the face of rain and wind


...thats handy...I'll just sit on your wheel all the way round then....provided I can keep up of course !!!!



Noodley said:


> See y'all on Sunday. I'll be the one driving round and round Stirling looking for the train station.


..the rail station is right behind the Thistle/Marches shopping centre & bus station...it's easy to find....as Tete said earlier, you can park at the Thistle/Marches carpark which will probably be cheaper than the BR charges.....


----------



## gavintc (16 Oct 2008)

I think the list of those coming for the ride on Sunday is:

me (+ my wife probably)
jassy_x
noodley
tete
HLab

Any more that I have missed?


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2008)

I popped to a lbs at lunchtime to get mudguards, now I've got them it definately won't rain. Having said that I also ended up buying new sunglasses .


----------



## Noodley (16 Oct 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ..the rail station is right behind the Thistle/Marches shopping centre & bus station...



Ok, I'll be the one driving round looking for the Thistle/Marches shopping centre. 
How far are we going? Sorry I have lost track....


----------



## gavintc (16 Oct 2008)

You and me too, I do not know Stirling - who is planning the route. I hope it was not magna.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Oct 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> There's a bike here perfectly fitted up for you too Dayvo!


Yes .... but Scoosh junior, (aka experiment) did ask when he was getting his pedals back 


Tetedelacourse said:


> Cheers, still looking forward to it, sou'wester and all.


Sou'wester under or over your helmet ??


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Oct 2008)

gavintc said:


> You and me too, I do not know Stirling - who is planning the route. I hope it was not magna.



Hairy Jock might be joining us but then again he may not.

This is the route I proposed to get the ball rolling and seems to have stuck. This one doesn't contain the additional loop over to Lennoxtown, up to Kilsyth and back over to Carronbridge, which is the optional lumpy bit!

stirling loop


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Oct 2008)

scoosh said:


> Yes .... but Scoosh junior, (aka experiment) did ask when he was getting his pedals back
> 
> Sou'wester under or over your helmet ??



Oh yeah! Sorry forgot about that! I'll be in work (Gyle area) next week every day except Tuesday if that helps?


----------



## magnatom (17 Oct 2008)

scoosh said:


> becomes
> 
> ....when you consider a Planet X Kaffenback. It's the Planet X cyclocross bike, great bikes and this is the right size, cheap as a second-hand Kaffenback, leaving plenty of cash for the fancy GPS/helmet cam/Christmas/wet weather gear for Sunday  or to upgrade if preferred.
> Good bike, good price.
> ...



Yeah it looks like quite a nice bike, but I'm planning on using our cycle to work scheme to get my new bike, so it would spread the costs out a bit.

I really am disappointed at not coming, as I really enjoyed PfS. A bit of rain isn't a problem as I'm used to that in Glasgow.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Oct 2008)

Here's the route on Google maps with directions and the optional extra:

try again tete

I'm not sure I got the exact start and finish correct on this one mind you.


----------



## magnatom (19 Oct 2008)

So how was it then? I must admit it looked like the weather was going to be a bit rough.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Oct 2008)

Don't think they're back yet! 

Must have got lost, or locked in a pub! 

Hope you all had fun, fellas!


----------



## gavintc (19 Oct 2008)

It was rough - windy, wet and pretty uncomfortable but we got around 50 miles of central Scotland's finest cycling roads. Tete has agreed to do the journalist on our exploits, so I do not want steal his thunder/eat his sandwiches or whatever the in-vogue cliche is. We need a camera man for the next one.


----------



## goo_mason (19 Oct 2008)

You might get a cameraman, but the amount of video he'll have will take an awful long time to edit down....


----------



## jassy-x (19 Oct 2008)

gavintc said:


> It was rough - windy, wet and pretty uncomfortable but we got around 50 miles of central Scotland's finest cycling roads. Tete has agreed to do the journalist on our exploits, so I do not want steal his thunder/eat his sandwiches or whatever the in-vogue cliche is. We need a camera man for the next one.


.....yes, the route was excellent, but the weather was brutal....got progressively worse as the day went on.....needed a hot bath and a few Southern Comforts to thaw me out at the end of it......good to meet up with a few of the forumers...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (19 Oct 2008)

Oh. My. God.

Well, if I'd bothered to check my PMs yesterday I'd have seen that Noodley wouldn't make it to the meeting. My mistake, sorry folks. If I'd bothered to pay attention to the forecast, I might have sent one myself!

We headed off out of Stirling just before 11am. Jassy had cycled 12 miles to get to the start. Gavin and his wife had done around 40 - 50 miles yesterday. HlaB had done a nice loop in Fife. I had about 12 pints and an Indian takeaway. Already I was thinking "uh-oh".

There was some light spitting as we set off - that's folk from Stirling for you ho ho ho, but there was general agreement that the day had turned out better than expected weatherwise, and the mood was high.

Jassy set a brisk pace up to Bridge of Allan and then Gavin and HLaB took over for the rest of the day. These men are machines. A big long gradual hill up towards Thornhill had me on my chinstrap, but little did I know it would get much much worse.

We turned south and into Hurricane Kippen. I now know what those giant monks on It's a Knockout feel like when they get buckets of water thrown in their faces. That pretty much continued for the next 3 hours. I have to thank Gavin's wife for pulling me along in the cyclone.

Shortly after Jassy had uttered the fateful words "I think there's a few wee hills coming up", we began to climb, and climb, and climb. Kippen is on a hillside. A steep road up to it, the main street is a steep hill, and there's a steep hill after it. Whenever the road levelled out, the gradient was replaced by a face full of weather. Aargh!

Anyway we battled on and I can barely describe the euphoria I was filled with upon seeing the sign for Fintry cemetary. That's where we had decided to stop for food (Fintry, not the cemetary). We pulled into a decent wee pub and squelched in. A few coffees, teas, pasta, chips and toasties were consumed as we sat huddled round a fire. 

The great cycling football fans we were, we enjoyed a few moments from today's Swindon v Sunderland game, until a caption came up saying Sheffield Wednesday 1, Sheffield United 0. Time to brave the elements once more, which hadn't abated, no not for one moment.

We left our mark on the pub, which thankfully was removed by a wee lady with a towel when we stood up. Walking back outside into the rain, I began to visibly shake, either due to the weather or the shock. My body was demanding to know why I was subjecting it to tundra-like conditions again, with only Wiggle's cut-price attire by way of protection.

As we pulled out of the car park, I heard a motorist say to another that a tree had blown over in the direction from whence we had just come. That was another "what the f&&k are we doing here" moment for me.

Anyway, the general consensus was that the extra hills discussed earlier in this thread were not needed and we headed up Carron Valley, which in parts provided brief respite from the facefuls of water falling from the sky.

Sadly, just before Carronbridge, HlaB hit a pothole in the middle of the road, covered by surface water. Various bits flew off his bike and so he stopped. Gavin's wife did'nt have time in the still horrendous conditions to take evasive action and there followed that horrible sound that we all know only too well of bikes coming together and shouts of horror. 

Such was the extent of the crash that she couldn't complete the ride. As we were only 8 miles out, it was decided that she'd wait at Carronbridge in the pub while Gavin got the car. Jassy departed at that point too. Or did you wait too? Hope you're bearing up ok Laura, looked like a nasty gash to the shin courtesy of a chainring. HlaB's brakes were affected too and he had to go easy on what must be the fastest longest downhill stretch I've cycled.

Gavin, HlaB and I reached Stirling at around 3.15 and said our goodbyes (I gave HlaB a lift back to Fife). And so came the end of an epic day in the saddle.

I can't remember ever feeling so cold and wet and exhausted on my bike as I did today. I can't remember ever having to put up with weather like that for so long. I can't remember seeing a nasty crash like that so close up.

But equally I can't remember spending a day in the saddle with a nicer bunch of folk, and I'm already looking forward to the next meet-up, provided I can't sell my bike and kit on ebay beforehand, and provided the weather isn't quite so biblical next time.

As I said at the time - that was an unforgettable day, and not for all bad reasons.

Chapeau!


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Oct 2008)

Good report Tete, I have to say after reading it that I'm glad I wasn't there as well. I'd blame Noodley for the weather, he knew it was going to happen and didn't tell anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magnatom (20 Oct 2008)

Boy, am I glad I didn't go! I'd still be cycling just now! I spent the day playing with our and our German friends kids with only a short excursion to the local play park. 

That crash sounds nasty and I hope Mrs gavintc isn't too badly hurt and recovers quickly.

Seriously I am glad I didn't go as I am just starting to get a hunger for distance cycling and I don't want anything to put me off at this early stage. I think I'll leave it 'till the spring!

Well done guys for the effort! Chapeau indeed! 


P.S. Tete, what do you mean you can't remember a day in the saddle with nicer folk, what about PfS? Oh wait a minute, you were mostly just with your wife weren't you.........


----------



## magnatom (20 Oct 2008)

goo_mason said:


> You might get a cameraman, but the amount of video he'll have will take an awful long time to edit down....




I really have been snowed under with stuff, German visitors, stag weekends, bike courses, etc. I will get it done honest!


----------



## gavintc (20 Oct 2008)

It was as tete described an epic. The damp chill as you get back onto your bike in driving rain after the lunch stop was most miserable. 

I do hope that HLab's brakes are OK as my wife give him and his bike quite a shunt. Thankfully she stopped at the pub as when I came to load the bike into the car, the front skewer disintegrated. She must have walloped the skewer in the impact. As soon as I flipped the QR, it just came apart into lots of little pieces. She also broke her left Ergo gear lever in the process as well. 

She was very grateful for jassy_x remaining at the pub to give her morale encouragement while I went the 8 miles to Stirling for the car. 

edit: My wife will kill me for not giving an update to her health having focussed on the bike. The gash in her leg was pretty superficial - blood but not deep. The bashes on her elbow and knee are sorer, but with painkillers and a glass of wine she slept OK, but was stiff this morning. 

As tete described - one to be repeated but in better weather.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (20 Oct 2008)

Good grief, thank goodness she didn't go on on that fast section afterwards then.


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2008)

Is mrs gavintc ok? My derailleur is bust from the impact and my front wheel buckled my sti's were bent a bit but other than that I don't think its too bad. I had to take the brakes apart last night to get the wheel off but I'll true it later, I've got a holiday to Sardinia to pack for. Physically I escaped OK I think. A couple of bruises on the left knee and I think I might of pulled something on the right, hopefully not.

I hope we get better luck another time.

Edit: thanks for the update on your wife


----------



## gavintc (20 Oct 2008)

I am sorry to hear that you too suffered some equipment breakage. I had hoped that your brake problems were minor. It was an unfortunate piece of road - very bumpy, potholed and not a good brakeing surface. Lori felt guilty after the event and I do not think she apologised properly at the time as she was a bit pre-occupied. 

I hope you enjoy your trip to Sardinia.


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2008)

gavintc said:


> I am sorry to hear that you too suffered some equipment breakage. I had hoped that your brake problems were minor. It was an unfortunate piece of road - very bumpy, potholed and not a good brakeing surface. Lori felt guilty after the event and I do not think she apologised properly at the time as she was a bit pre-occupied.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your trip to Sardinia.


Tell her there was no need to, I was more concerned about her.


----------



## magnatom (20 Oct 2008)

HLaB said:


> Tell her there was no need to, I was more concerned about her.




I just hope your in the CTC HLaB, they have some good lawyers that could get you a good compensation pay out. I hope you took pictures. Do you think there were any CCTV cameras close by........


----------



## Scoosh (20 Oct 2008)

What a ride ! Well done guys and gal . I was thinking of youse (and quite glad I wasnae there TBH )

Hope the injuries to bikes and peeps peeps and bikes are coming on OK, with no long term damage. Strangely enough, there wasn't any rain in Embra till about 1400, though there was a lot of wind - as forecast.

Mind you, from reading the report(s), I get the feeling there might be an A team and a B team forming. Those who did this one are defo A team.
CHAPEAU 




Who wants to join me in the C team  ?


----------



## jassy-x (20 Oct 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Well, if I'd bothered to check my PMs yesterday I'd have seen that Noodley wouldn't make it to the meeting. My mistake, sorry folks. If I'd bothered to pay attention to the forecast, I might have sent one myself!
> 
> ...


...good report Tete.....couldn't have said it better myself....
...although pretty grim at times with the weather, looking back it now, it was a great day all in...just a shame about that nasty wee collision with Hlab and Lori, I can still see it pretty vivid right now as I had one of those braking while screaming moments as I just managed to avoid it becoming a three bike smash...pretty fortunate you guys came out with only cuts, bumps & bruises...could have been a whole lot worse....hope the bikes get well soon!!!!..
...after Gavin came back to pick up Lori...I then continued my last 7/8 miles home and although mostly down hill, the wind _seemed_ to have picked up even stronger which at one point came side on and nearly took the bike from under me..one of those....oh FFS!!!!! moments...but thankfully I stayed up and got home safely....and boy was I glad to see home !!!!

looking forward to the next one guys.....


----------



## HLaB (20 Oct 2008)

After Tete dropped me of in Cairneyhill, it was a very slow cycle home for me (about 10mph) for the last 5 miles. I deliberately didn't worry my mother with the details of the collision but when she offered to give me a lift back to Edinburgh I gladly accepted.

Putting the moments aside, it was nice meeting everybody


----------



## jassy-x (20 Oct 2008)

cheers H !!!!......enjoy the holiday..


----------



## Noodley (20 Oct 2008)

My apologies guys, I should have posted a reply here rather then sending tete a PM. My F-in-L was taken into hospital with a collapsed lung so I had no choice but to cancel  Sounds like a few of you only narrowly missed joining him 

Hopefully, the next time I'll be there and I'll bring some decent weather with me...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (20 Oct 2008)

Still, if I'd bothered to check CC instead of rolling around in beer and curry...

I've just mapped the route in bikehike and apparently we did 2500ft (776m) of climbing yesterday. Is that a lot? If we'd done the extra bit I think it'd have topped 3000ft.


----------



## jassy-x (20 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> My apologies guys, I should have posted a reply here rather then sending tete a PM. My F-in-L was taken into hospital with a collapsed lung so I had no choice but to cancel  Sounds like a few of you only narrowly missed joining him
> 
> Hopefully, the next time I'll be there and I'll bring some decent weather with me...


sorry to hear that Noodley....next time for sure...and some decent weather would be much appreciated...


----------



## gavintc (20 Oct 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Still, if I'd bothered to check CC instead of rolling around in beer and curry...
> 
> I've just mapped the route in bikehike and apparently we did 2500ft (776m) of climbing yesterday. Is that a lot? If we'd done the extra bit I think it'd have topped 3000ft.



More than a flat ride, but less than a mountain one. To be honest, the hills were not massive, but made significantly tougher as were heading into wind and rain on most of them. If it had been a bright sunny day, the hills would still have produced some sweat (they always do), but I do not think it would be nearly as debilitating. Great route though - few cars and when we could see it - great scenery.


----------



## goo_mason (20 Oct 2008)

You're all lucky I wasn't there - I'd probably have had to get off and push with conditions like that !

And like Magnatom, I too enjoyed my first longer-distance ride with PfS and was looking to do more, but by the sounds of things I'd have probably been put off before I even started.

Hats off to those who did it though, and hope the wounds (and bikes) heal quickly.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (20 Oct 2008)

goo_mason said:


> You're all lucky I wasn't there - I'd probably have had to get off and push with conditions like that !
> 
> And like Magnatom, I too enjoyed my first longer-distance ride with PfS and was looking to do more, but by the sounds of things I'd have probably been put off before I even started.
> 
> Hats off to those who did it though, and hope the wounds (and bikes) heal quickly.



So who's organising the next one then?


----------



## gavintc (20 Oct 2008)

Bikes parts were ordered last night and then this morning, a call from Lloyds TSB to find that someone has used my card for some 'additional' purchases. New cards are being despatched and I must congratulate the CC company for picking up the dodgy use, but it is irritating.


----------



## magnatom (20 Oct 2008)

gavintc said:


> Bikes parts were ordered last night and then this morning, a call from Lloyds TSB to find that someone has used my card for some 'additional' purchases. New cards are being despatched and I must congratulate the CC company for picking up the dodgy use, but it is irritating.




Out of interest, who did you order from?


----------



## gavintc (20 Oct 2008)

I cannot guarantee there is a connection as I used the card in a restaurant in Edinburgh on Fri, but have not used the card for about 2 weeks apart from this. I bought from parts from both Chain Reaction and Ribble. 

I am very nervous at apportioning blame here and cannot make a direct link between the improper use and either of these companies.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Oct 2008)

Well done, fellas and lass!

Very brave of you to set out, and finish in those conditions. 

Sounds a bit more eventful than the PfS (the biggest problem there was how many pieces of cake to eat!). 

If you're doing one in March I may be available (if invited ).


----------



## arranandy (20 Oct 2008)

Sounds like a bit of an epic. Surely your ride and experiences can only be described as 'character building'


----------



## HJ (20 Oct 2008)

Sorry I didn't make it, I woke up to a weather forecast that was predicting 70 mph winds and 60 mm of rain, suddenly the prospect of writing that final project report became rather more appealing...


----------



## QuickDraw (24 Oct 2008)

Bugger. That sounds like fun.

I've not been on here as much as I'd like recently (since work banned contributions to any sort of forum) so I missed this one or I'd have been up for it. Keep me in mind for the next one. I'll start building up the brownie points now for a day away from the kids.

Magnatom - if we're both going to the next one I'm sure we can organise some transport. I'll have plenty of room on the roof bars or in the boot to take a couple of bikes.


----------



## jassy-x (24 Oct 2008)

QuickDraw said:


> Bugger. That sounds like fun.


.....yes QD, it was...
....just watch this space for future meet-ups...hopefully that was the first of many....


----------



## Noodley (24 Oct 2008)

jassy-x said:


> .....yes QD, it was...
> ....just watch this space for future meet-ups...hopefully that was the first of many....



Yes, hopefully we can get this as a regular meeting. I was really annoyed at not being able to make it (despite it being a good reason).


----------



## jassy-x (3 Nov 2008)

....did about 46 miles yesterday in glorious sunshine, which took in a large chunk of the ride we had last month (Kippen-Fintry-Carron valley-Stirling)...and what a difference it was compared to that wind and rain beaten effort....the climb up through Kippen wasn't near as bad and I even managed to take in the views over the snow-capped Trossachs on the way....


----------



## Tetedelacourse (3 Nov 2008)

I hope you cycled through a few car washes for the authentic effect Jassy 

I'd be quite happy doing that route again sometime, assuming the weather's better next time (it has to be).

Anyone care to pick up the mantle? Either this route or a new one?


----------



## gavintc (3 Nov 2008)

I thought the route was good and if the weather was kind, there would be the option of going over the Crow Road. I am fairly busy for the next few weekends, but could make either of the 2 weekends before Christmas 13/14 or 20/21 Dec. 

I probable should be shopping on these weekends - but I hate Christmas Shopping.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (3 Nov 2008)

I could probably wangle one of those off too Gav.

Amazon.com takes care of xmas for me these days!


----------



## HLaB (3 Nov 2008)

I'd be quite happy doing that route again sometime; coincidentally I've just trued my front wheel from the last time.


----------



## magnatom (4 Nov 2008)

Mmm, I might be up for it, although I might be too busy in December. I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## jassy-x (4 Nov 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> I hope you cycled through a few car washes for the authentic effect Jassy


....couldn't even find a puddle to run through...bone dry all the way round, although the Carron Valley reservoir looked tempting at one point........not !!!!




gavintc said:


> I thought the route was good and if the weather was kind, there would be the option of going over the Crow Road. I am fairly busy for the next few weekends, but could make either of the 2 weekends before Christmas 13/14 or 20/21 Dec.
> 
> I probable should be shopping on these weekends - but I hate Christmas Shopping.


....I had a look at the Crow road on Sunday (could actually see it this time !!)...was tempted, but thought 'I'll save it for the next CC ride'..
...so I would certainly be interested in doing it....only I have the same problem with Xmas approaching...w/e 20/21 Dec would definately be out for me (works Xmas booze-up weekend), although the 13/14 Dec would be a distinct possibility if I'm well organised beforehand...so it could be a late call.....anyone else a possibility for that one.????


----------



## gavintc (4 Nov 2008)

How about we go for 14 Dec and do a re-run of the previous event - meet at Stirling Station at 1030 am and just take it from there. The weather 'might' be kinder!!!


----------



## magnatom (4 Nov 2008)

I'll be up for up for it. However there is a chance that I might have to work that Sunday, however, I'll see what I can do about keeping it free. I just hope there is enough daylight for me to finish!


----------



## gavintc (4 Nov 2008)

I am sans-wife that weekend as my wife needs to return to Canada to top up her accent - so HLaB can venture out without fear of being taken out.


----------



## HLaB (4 Nov 2008)

gavintc said:


> I am sans-wife that weekend as my wife needs to return to Canada to top up her accent - so HLaB can venture out without fear of being taken out.


That's a bit extreme for avoiding action; the 14th fine for me at the mo.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (4 Nov 2008)

Sorry I can't make the 14th. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## gavintc (4 Nov 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Sorry I can't make the 14th. I'll be thinking of you!



Shame - enjoyed cycling with you. Hope you can make the next one.


----------



## magnatom (5 Nov 2008)

Unfortunately it looks like the 14th is a no go for me as well . I've got to be in work scanning for a project that weekend. No way out of it! Pooh!


----------



## gavintc (5 Nov 2008)

Ok - looks like 14th is not such a great date - any more options?


----------



## magnatom (5 Nov 2008)

How about doing a doodle to decide a date? I've entered the dates that I am available (at the moment).

http://www.doodle.com/689wcg3932wq84g3


----------



## goo_mason (5 Nov 2008)

The weekends are out for me for the rest of the year, so I'm afraid it'll have to be 2009 sometime....


----------



## magnatom (5 Nov 2008)

Shame goo.

Actually, I am free on Fridays as well if that suits others, I just assumed that most folk would be free at weekends only.


----------



## goo_mason (5 Nov 2008)

You part-timer, you....


----------



## HLaB (5 Nov 2008)

magnatom said:


> Shame goo.
> 
> Actually, I am free on Fridays as well if that suits others, I just assumed that most folk would be free at weekends only.



I'm free  most weekends but unfortunately I've no more holidays left so Friday is out for me.


----------



## magnatom (5 Nov 2008)

goo_mason said:


> You part-timer, you....




Not quite! 

I usually work Sunday to Friday, however, if I'm not scanning on a Sunday I can always swap the Sunday for the Friday, family permitting. It's nice to have the flexibility and it's nice to have Fridays off with the family when all of the attractions are a lot quieter!

The wife is the real part-timer.....


----------



## jassy-x (5 Nov 2008)

magnatom said:


> How about doing a doodle to decide a date? I've entered the dates that I am available (at the moment).
> 
> http://www.doodle.com/689wcg3932wq84g3


...I have just added my dates in which I _may_ be available, as this has been done without consulting Mrs Jassy or Santa I can't be 100% sure of them at this point....


----------



## magnatom (5 Nov 2008)

Oops! Just realised that I am working on the 7th of December. Bummer. That was starting to look like a go-er. Mmm. At the moment we have 4 dates with 3 participants.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (5 Nov 2008)

I've put in mine - basically the weekend before Christmas


----------



## magnatom (6 Nov 2008)

At the moment, it is looking like the 20th or 21st of December is suiting the largest number (4). Anyone else want to add to the list.

We'll have to designate it the Christmas ride if we do it then. Would we have to wear Santa outfits?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (6 Nov 2008)

There could of course be more than one meet up if separate dates suit two different groups and folk have time.

Christmas-themed buffs at the ready!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (6 Nov 2008)

Just wondering, not to press-gang people but previously the following expressed an interest in meeting up. Maybe a PM in their direction closer to the time might stir them?

Mr Grumpy
Melvil
Hairy Jock
Quickdraw


----------



## magnatom (6 Nov 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Just wondering, not to press-gang people but previously the following expressed an interest in meeting up. Maybe a PM in their direction closer to the time might stir them?
> 
> Mr Grumpy
> Melvil
> ...




Good idea. No reason why we couldn't PM them just now just to be sure they have seen the thread. I'll sort it now.


----------



## jassy-x (6 Nov 2008)

magnatom said:


> At the moment, it is looking like the 20th or 21st of December is suiting the largest number (4). Anyone else want to add to the list.


...I had originally ruled out that weekend due to Xmas festivities, but if it suits most peeps and I feel sober enough to keep my ar$e on a saddle..then I'm in.!!!!


----------



## magnatom (6 Nov 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ...I had originally ruled out that weekend due to Xmas festivities, but if it suits most peeps and I feel sober enough to keep my ar$e on a saddle..then I'm in.!!!!



Cool! At the moment it looks like the 21st is a winner. Might be worth waiting a little longer to see if anyone else adds to the doodle.


----------



## HJ (6 Nov 2008)

I can possibly make a few of those days...


----------



## magnatom (6 Nov 2008)

It's certainly looking like the 21st December is coming out on top! Should we be setting up a secret Santa before the ride? i.e. we have a wee cycling related pressie for each other!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (7 Nov 2008)

shortest day of the year too, we should exchange lights.


----------



## jassy-x (7 Nov 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> shortest day of the year too, we should exchange lights.


...that's a point Tete...should we be thinking about a slightly earlier start this time, bearing in mind that we may be taking in the Crow Road and the Tak-ma-doon....or will we still be working to British Rail timetables...?????
....maybe need to shorten the 'pasta pit stop' then.????


----------



## Tetedelacourse (7 Nov 2008)

yeah an earlier start would suit me too but if anyone's planning to use the train it might cause a problem.


----------



## HLaB (7 Nov 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> yeah an earlier start would suit me too but if anyone's planning to use the train it might cause a problem.


I don't think anybody came by PT the last time.


----------



## magnatom (7 Nov 2008)

I was planning on coming by train, but if we need to start earlier then I'm sure I can use the car. I am concerned that there won't be enough daylight for m to finish!


----------



## gavintc (8 Nov 2008)

Happy for an earlier kick off.


----------



## QuickDraw (10 Nov 2008)

I'm in for the 21st - fitness permitting.

I haven't cycled more than 7 miles at once since May and I haven't cycled more than about 20 miles for a couple of years so I'm a bit worried about lasting the pace but, all going well, I'll be at the start line.


----------



## just jim (10 Nov 2008)

I'd be up for it too. I'm looking at my diary at the moment and it looks clear. Not because I'm necessarily free then, but because I'm s**t at keeping a diary.


----------



## magnatom (11 Nov 2008)

It certainly looks like the 21st is the date then!

So what time should we start? How long did it take the last time? (taking into account the weather!)

How long would slow cyclists (like myself, oh I am so modest!) take? So what time should we meet up?


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2008)

You should know about the weather, what's your knee saying?

The last meet up was 10:30ish for those coming by train but earlier has been suggested.


----------



## jassy-x (11 Nov 2008)

HLaB said:


> The last meet up was 10:30ish for those coming by train but earlier has been suggested.


....how would a 09:00 start-off suit you guys if no-one is relying on PT, would make better use of daylight hours???

...good to see Quickdraw & just jim adding to the numbers....

...got to be a few more Scot's lads out there..?????


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ....how would a 09:00 start-off suit you guys if no-one is relying on PT, would make better use of daylight hours???
> 
> ...good to see Quickdraw & just jim adding to the numbers....
> 
> ...got to be a few more Scot's lads out there..?????


9 suits me.

There's definitely more out there , I think Melvil, noodley, Papercorn, habibi, Mr Grumpy, MichaelM, Lazyfatgit, Rab and Purple R to name a few, just check out bonj's map.


----------



## magnatom (11 Nov 2008)

I think 9am would be fine for me as well. 


We are doing pretty good so far. 7 riders on the doodle are down for the 21st!


----------



## goo_mason (11 Nov 2008)

As I won't be there, someone will need to accompany Magnatom all the way to pull his waterbottle out of his rucksack when he needs a drink... 

Seriously though, wish I could be there (unless it's blowing a gale, snowing and the roads are covered in black ice - in which case you're welcome to it )


----------



## magnatom (11 Nov 2008)

goo_mason said:


> As I won't be there, someone will need to accompany Magnatom all the way to pull his waterbottle out of his rucksack when he needs a drink...
> 
> Seriously though, wish I could be there (unless it's blowing a gale, snowing and the roads are covered in black ice - in which case you're welcome to it )






Thanks for reminding me. I really need to get a water bottle holder before then! 

So there is no chance that you could sneak away from what your doing that weekend? Go on, you know you want to (weather permitting!)


----------



## Tetedelacourse (12 Nov 2008)

9am suits me. We were around 4.5 hours including a good 45 minutes saturating the seats of a pub.

Andy might be around too.

And what about the norse God of lycra and saunas?


----------



## magnatom (13 Nov 2008)

Seeing as no-one else is taking the lead I'll do it. 

So the date, time and place is: 21st December, 9am, Stirling train station.

There, I've said it. No going back now.

So can we have a roll call? Say Aye if your coming!


----------



## HLaB (13 Nov 2008)

Aye


----------



## jassy-x (13 Nov 2008)

....aye!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just jim (13 Nov 2008)

Yes...I mean aye.


----------



## gavintc (13 Nov 2008)

Aye, my only caveat - I don't do ice.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (14 Nov 2008)

aye robot


----------



## magnatom (14 Nov 2008)

gavintc said:


> Aye, my only caveat - I don't do ice.




Damn. I'll need to bring my own for the G&T then...B)


----------



## gavintc (14 Nov 2008)

magnatom said:


> Damn. I'll need to bring my own for the G&T then...B)



LoL 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## QuickDraw (15 Nov 2008)

Eye.


----------



## just jim (23 Nov 2008)

Anyone getting th' train from Edinburgh on this day? The first one doesn't get in till 10:09 (2hrs 9 mins later!)


----------



## goo_mason (23 Nov 2008)

just jim said:


> Anyone getting th' train from Edinburgh on this day? The first one doesn't get in till 10:09 (2hrs 9 mins later!)



And I imagine the trains will be very busy with it being the last weekend before Christmas...

Had I been able to make it that day, my only transport option would have been the train (since I don't own a car).


----------



## just jim (24 Nov 2008)

I shall find a way - probably drive, but will have to watch the refreshment intake...


----------



## magnatom (4 Dec 2008)

No long now guys!  I've gone a bought some new gloves just in case (I needed new gloves anyway), although they aren't as warm as I hoped (altrura night visons). I'll be getting some some glove liners shortly....


(Not that I think it will be cold of course!)


----------



## jassy-x (4 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> No long now guys!  I've gone a bought some new gloves just in case (I needed new gloves anyway), although they aren't as warm as I hoped (altrura night visons). I'll be getting some some glove liners shortly....
> 
> 
> (Not that I think it will be cold of course!)


...hey Mags...by the time you've hit the first hill, you'll no need to worry about keeping warm.....


----------



## magnatom (4 Dec 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ...hey Mags...by the time you've hit the first hill, you'll no need to worry about keeping warm.....




Whadya mean first hill? You mean there are hills?!

Seriously though, even when I am working hard, I find my fingers get cold, so I want to be sure after a long ride that I can still feel them/use them/ have them!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (4 Dec 2008)

Did we agree 9.30 as a start time at Stirling Train station?


----------



## magnatom (4 Dec 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Did we agree 9.30 as a start time at Stirling Train station?




Yes. Will there be any traffic lights on this route for you to jump.......ok you may have had the backing of a police officer....


----------



## jassy-x (4 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> Whadya mean first hill? You mean there are hills?!
> 
> Seriously though, even when I am working hard, I find my fingers get cold, so I want to be sure after a long ride that I can still feel them/use them/ have them!


....yes Mags, I aslo suffer a bit from cold fingers and toes, but what I really meant to say is that the pain from the hill climbing will soon take you're mind of you're frozen digit's....


----------



## magnatom (4 Dec 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ....yes Mags, I aslo suffer a bit from cold fingers and toes, but what I really meant to say is that the pain from the hill climbing will soon take you're mind of you're frozen digit's....




Och, as I often say to younger members of my judo club... a bit of pain never hurt nobody!


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> Whadya mean first hill? You mean there are hills?!


Have you seen the speed bumps in the station car park


----------



## Tetedelacourse (5 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> Yes. Will there be any traffic lights on this route for you to jump.......ok you may have had the backing of a police officer....





Sadly not many. I'll have to think of different misdemeanours to fuel the fire Actually, the stretch back from Carron Bridge to Stirling is fast if the conditions are right, I'm sure I'll give you some ammo there, if we make it that far

Improper use of smiley there, but I just like that one


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2008)

Mags, here's something I have found which may assist you in the keeping-the-hons-wurm department:

When out for walkies, I find that my hands are usually cold to start with. After my main body temp has risen and I feel 'warm inside' , I take my gloves OFF, thereby sending messages to my (admittedly small) brain that "HEY, the hands are cold, send warm blood !" After about 5 mins, I put my gloves back on - and hey, presto, warm hands for the rest of the walk ! Now a medically-related science chappie would be able to tell us _why_ this works - all I know is that it does !

My brother used to do a similar thing when windsurfing .... on New Year's Day in Newcastle. Go out for 5 mins, do various quick tacks, gybes etc come back in, shove hands under warm/hot water and "it hurts like H*** but works - you have warm hands for the rest of the sail". 

Try it on your commute and let me know if (why) it works.

OK, so who gets cold toes as well ?????


----------



## lazyfatgit (14 Dec 2008)

HLaB said:


> 9 suits me.
> 
> There's definitely more out there , I think Melvil, noodley, Papercorn, habibi, Mr Grumpy, MichaelM, Lazyfatgit, Rab and Purple R to name a few, just check out bonj's map.



Hi All,

just stumbled across this thread - unfortunately i can't do 21st as i'm not yet fit enough after ruptured achilles earlier in the year.

i'll be up for something next year though.

hope you have a great ride.


----------



## magnatom (15 Dec 2008)

No worries, we look forward to seeing you on another ride in the future!

So with less than a week to go are you all prepared? I've just purchased some glove liners just in case...

I'm keeping an eye on metcheck.....hmmmm


----------



## HLaB (15 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> I'm keeping an eye on metcheck.....hmmmm




Doesn't your knee give a more reliable forecast, what's it saying?


----------



## magnatom (15 Dec 2008)

HLaB said:


> Doesn't your knee give a more reliable forecast, what's it saying?




I forgot to ask, hold on......creak, creak, creak........

It says it will be colder, wetter and windier than it was on PfS. So that means it will be less than 18C, there will be more than 0.5mm rain and the wind will be above 5mph. 

I'll almost guarantee myknee (TM) will be right!


----------



## goo_mason (15 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> I forgot to ask, hold on......creak, creak, creak........
> 
> It says it will be colder, wetter and windier than it was on PfS. So that means it will be less than 18C, there will be more than 0.5mm rain and the wind will be above 5mph.
> 
> I'll almost guarantee myknee (TM) will be right!



My left wrist says it'll be about 2-3 degrees, with wind-chill making it feel more like -10 on the exposed higher ground. Remember your survival suits, foil blankets and flare guns, lads. And best pack a folding shovel for digging a snow-hole to shelter in until the rescue chopper arrives....


----------



## colcazal (15 Dec 2008)

Room for 1 more???

Cheers Col


----------



## Tetedelacourse (15 Dec 2008)

colcazal said:


> Room for 1 more???
> 
> Cheers Col



Absolutely!

The more people for me to draft behind the merrier Pass Magna your mobile or vice versa so that we know not to hang about waiting for you if you've come to your senses on the day.

I'm determined not to have a takeaway the night before, nor 12 pints. And I simply refuse to believe that the weather can be any worse than last time. It just can't be.

I began commuting again this week after a month or so of doing very little for various reasons. Should be taxing enough


----------



## colcazal (15 Dec 2008)

Magic!

Will pass on my number to Magna ASAP.

I assume the meeting time is still 9 AM at Stirling train station? Can you recap on the expected mileage? Not that I am scared or nowt but my bike has been in the shed since October!!! also, whats the stance on mudguards? 

Cheers, Col


----------



## arranandy (15 Dec 2008)

Good luck with your run guys. I have my club Christmas run that day so I will be attending that instead


----------



## QuickDraw (15 Dec 2008)

I'm still up for it but the closer it gets the more worried I'm getting. Mostly about slowing everyone down but other worries include:

Will I get left behind? 

I don't have mudguards, is that allowed?

How do you ride in a group?

Will I be able to complete the distance ( the short one never mind the long one)?

What if Magnatom gives me a row for my road positioning and posts my mistakes on YouTube?

What if I meet TDLC and he can't dance like Spiderman?

So not really serious worries (except for the last one obviously). I'll be there rain, hail or snow (probably all 3).


----------



## colcazal (15 Dec 2008)

Everyone will share those concerns in some shape or form! Some people are good at hiding tho! 

My main concern will be the weather and also how my backside will feel on Monday! 

Not done a mile on the bike since November and that was only a 20 miler due to the fact that ma nuts nearly froze when I went over 10mph. So i really hope it wont be to chilly on sunday.

Col


----------



## magnatom (15 Dec 2008)

You'll be glad to know I won't be bringing my camera. I'm worried that it might get drenched!

Your more than welcome calcazal. Look forward to meeting you!


(It's almost going to be busy enough to need marshals!)


----------



## goo_mason (15 Dec 2008)

QuickDraw said:


> I'm still up for it but the closer it gets the more worried I'm getting. Mostly about slowing everyone down but other worries include:
> 
> Will I get left behind?
> 
> ...



1. If you volunteer to be Magnatom's water-bottle remover, you'll never get left behind.

2. TdlC's icon isn't him dancing - it's him trying to avoid Mrs TdlC coming at him with a rolling pin for making her do Pedal For Scotland.. 

3. Magnatom will be too busy chiding TdlC for jumping red lights WITHOUT the permission of the local constabulary to worry about your road positioning.

Bah - I'm really wishing now that I could come along on the ride. Can we do one around the Edinburgh area next time ?  Good luck all anyway - fingers crossed for some decent weather for you all this time.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (16 Dec 2008)

QuickDraw said:


> I'm still up for it but the closer it gets the more worried I'm getting. Mostly about slowing everyone down but other worries include:
> 
> Will I get left behind?
> 
> ...



The loop we did last time was around 50 miles without the extra hard bit towards the end. I wont be doing that this time either! Hope you will all be able to finish that - I'm happy to go as slow as needed really.

You will definitely not be left behind. Gavin and HlaB just had to wait for us (me) last time every few miles.

I don't have mudguards either so yes that's fine.

How do you ride in a group? I've never done a club run in my life. To my mind, group riding consists mostly of chat when not out of breath, and occassionally of sheltering behind the fitter contingent. But mainly chat and moaning about the demands of the ride and the weather

If Magna gives you a row for anything just call him a big jessie. He even wears a helmet for goodness sake

As for my dancing, I've been working on my lunge so hopefully I can allay those fears when we meet.

9AM - SUNDAY 21st, STIRLING TRAIN STATION.


----------



## magnatom (16 Dec 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> If Magna gives you a row for anything just call him a big jessie. He even wears a helmet for goodness sake



I've just had a quick look at a PfS photo and I hadn't even noticed that you didn't wear a helmet. It just goes to show that I'm pro choice and not pro-helmet!


----------



## magnatom (16 Dec 2008)

goo_mason said:


> 1. If you volunteer to be Magnatom's water-bottle remover, you'll never get left behind.
> 
> 2. TdlC's icon isn't him dancing - it's him trying to avoid Mrs TdlC coming at him with a rolling pin for making her do Pedal For Scotland..
> 
> ...



Actually, I never got around to getting a water bottle for the bike, so if anyone has a spare one....

As I mentioned before, I won't be bringing the camera, unless it is guaranteed to be dry... hmmmm... so I loose my authority on these issues without my CAMERA OF POWER...... ahem!


----------



## magnatom (16 Dec 2008)

Looking at metcheck at the moment, it looks like it will be dry....

Oh, wait a minute, it also suggests average winds in Stirling of about 35mph.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (16 Dec 2008)

goo_mason said:


> 1. If you volunteer to be Magnatom's water-bottle remover, you'll never get left behind.
> 
> 2. TdlC's icon isn't him dancing - it's him trying to avoid Mrs TdlC coming at him with a rolling pin for making her do Pedal For Scotland..
> 
> ...



All rolling pins have been removed from our house since September, as has any mention of PfS


----------



## colcazal (16 Dec 2008)

Hi all, 

Can anyone do a quick route recap for sundays run?

Cheers,

Col


----------



## magnatom (17 Dec 2008)

Col,

If I'm not mistaken I think it is this one (http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2284806)

Nice flat ride...... aye right!


----------



## colcazal (17 Dec 2008)

Cheers Magnatom,

So just a short run then! NOT!

Done quite a bit of the route on different days. Some of the tarmac from Fintry to Carron bridge needs some serious resurfacing, but all the same looking forward to getting out on the bike. Really hope the weather not too bad as I am generally a fair weather cyclist. Fingers crossed!!

Cheers,

Col


----------



## goo_mason (17 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> As I mentioned before, I won't be bringing the camera, unless it is guaranteed to be dry... hmmmm... so I loose my authority on these issues without my CAMERA OF POWER...... ahem!



Holy DogCamSport, Dayvo !! It's....

_Captain Cameraman !!!_


----------



## magnatom (17 Dec 2008)

You've got to send me a copy of that picture goo!


----------



## just jim (19 Dec 2008)

Umm..not gonna make it, sorry : daughter + birthday = party...


----------



## jassy-x (19 Dec 2008)

Hi guys....looks like I will probably have to pass on this weekends ride.....apart from having the works xmas night out to endure, I have also been down with man-flu for the last week and a half, so I don't expect to be in the best of shape come Sunday morning....if I do manage some sort of recovery I may be able to meet you all somewhere on the route, I still have Tete'e moby number from last time......
.....have a good one lads and I'll definately be there for the next one...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (19 Dec 2008)

eek, these drop-outs make me feel like my own is all the worse.

Got home last night and discovered Mrs T is choked with the cold. I finish work today and am coming down with it too so I'm likely going to be a no-show on Sunday as well

Hope it's dry and reasonable weather for you all, sorry to chicken-out.

Pathetic I know but have a good ride and have a good festive period.


----------



## magnatom (19 Dec 2008)

Yer aw just big jessies! (ok just Tete is!)

OK. Looking at Metcheck today it is suggesting average winds of about 30mph. Is this the sort of wind we should be cycling in in that area?

I'm up for it still, but if the wind is going to make it dangerous and downright miserable it might be better to call it off. What do people think who know the area?

I'd be disapointed if we had to cancel as I gave the bike a wee service and even bought some undergloves especially for the occasion, but if it is too dangerous...


----------



## colcazal (19 Dec 2008)

Hi,

My gut feeling is that it will be to miserable! Riding in a group will shelter some riders from the wind but it could turn out to be dangerous! Not happy bout it but if the forecast is anywhere near what it is saying I think it should be put off! Mon and Tues looks nice. Typical!!

As I said not happy if it is cancelled as I have the bike out the hut cleaned and ready to go! But I don't want the day ruined!

Cheers,

Col


----------



## magnatom (19 Dec 2008)

I would probably commute in winds of that speed, but that is only about 5 miles and it is sheltered. I don't actually know this route, but I think it is pretty exposed, so the winds could be a big problem. What do those who have cycled it before think?


----------



## HLaB (19 Dec 2008)

It was miserable last time out aswell; I went along with the premise that if it was too bad we'd just have a big cafe stop, it wasn't.


----------



## gavintc (19 Dec 2008)

I was keeping my powder dry on this one until I had been out on the bike tomorrow. I have been on the turbo this week and have avoided the wet weather. The wind looks awful at 30 mph from the west with reasonable temps but a bit of rain. I generally dislike strong wind and find it at best uncomfortable. In sum, i have not yet made a decision, but I am leaning toward cancelling.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (19 Dec 2008)

Hah! And Gavin's hard as nails too! 

The route is exposed on the North-South leg, which means crosswinds if the forecast is right. IIRC it's fairly sheltered in the first part, out of Stirling and up to Callander, when you would be heading into the wind. You'd get blown back pretty much all the way from Fintry though.

Maybe next time we should all meet in a garage and turbo it! Or even better, a spin class lol!


----------



## colcazal (19 Dec 2008)

I will hold fire and make a final decision tomorrow.

Why do we not all live in Spain! Totally sick of this winter crap!

Col


----------



## alp1950 (19 Dec 2008)

Hi guys. Been sleeping & forgot this run was coming up. Won't make Sunday but if the run is rescheduled would be up for it.


----------



## QuickDraw (19 Dec 2008)

It's bad enough that the weather is so bad in this country that sometimes we have to change our plans but I have no faith in the weather forecasters beyond the next few hours I vote we leave it till the last possible moment to decide if it's too windy or not. If that means we're 5 miles out of Stirling before we decide then that's fine by me. Head back to Stirling and find a cafe. I'm a much better cyclist in the cafe than on the road anyway.


----------



## colcazal (20 Dec 2008)

Hi Guys,

Sorry to say that I am OUT for tomorrow. The demon drink has got a hold of me. well, it is chrimbo!!!

I all can say is bring on the red wine and headache!

I will keep a look out for further rides. Hope all goes well!

Cheers,

Col the lightweight


----------



## magnatom (20 Dec 2008)

colcazal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry to say that I am OUT for tomorrow. The demon drink has got a hold of me. well, it is chrimbo!!!
> 
> ...



Bah humbug!

No problem. So who is up for it, gavintc, HlaB, Quickdraw, are the possibles I have at the moment. As I said, of the weather is too crap we can always have a big cafe stop!


----------



## QuickDraw (20 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> Bah humbug!
> 
> No problem. So who is up for it, *gavintc, HlaB*, Quickdraw, are the possibles I have at the moment. As I said, of the weather is too crap we can always have a big cafe stop!





tetedelacourse said:


> Gavin and HlaB just had to wait for us (me) last time every few miles.



Looks like it might turn into 2 separate rides. I'm still up for it just don't expect me to be beating any speed records.


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2008)

I'm still up for it too but I wouldn't worry about speed records from me.


----------



## QuickDraw (20 Dec 2008)

HLaB said:


> I'm still up for it too but I wouldn't worry about speed records from me.



Well that's 3. Enough to cycle a few miles and then sit in the cafe getting our stories straight for posting on here on Sunday night about how fast we were, how bad the weather was and how we decided to go over the Campsies twice just for a laugh.

See you at Stirling train station 9am.


----------



## magnatom (20 Dec 2008)

Cool. We have a ride. Do you know the route HlaB? I've just got a new phone with sat nav on it, so we might need it!


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> Cool. We have a ride. Do you know the route HlaB? I've just got a new phone with sat nav on it, so we might need it!


Take that, I'm at my maws house and I don't think her printer works, to be honest I cant remember the route. I better trail back through the pages.


----------



## gavintc (20 Dec 2008)

Just checked out the route. I am reasonably happy with it and 'should' remember the turning points. I know that under the tree is a Garmin Edge, but I am not allowed to touch it till next week. It would have been perfect for this little route. 

So, I will be there - a little nervous about the wind, but we will see how we go!!


----------



## magnatom (20 Dec 2008)

I'll have my sat nav phone with me, so we can use it to help check where we are. I'm not sure that it would last the whole ride, but worth using for occasional checks.

Looking forward to seeing you guys.

Are we mad!?


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2008)

I managed to get printer working it looks a simple enough route: the B823 Cornton Road to the A9, the B824 to Doune, the B8032 to the B822, the B822 to Fintry/ Craighton, the B818 to Carron Bridge, Left to Shielbrae then back to Stirling.
Will it be that easy tomorrow we can only find out 

Why did I leave the cable for my Garmin in the flat


----------



## goo_mason (21 Dec 2008)

I hope you're all still alive - it's blowing an absolute gale here in Leith today; the wind is battering off the outside walls (I'm the top floor flat, so most exposed) and I'm glad I'm all safe and warm indoors !!


----------



## gavintc (21 Dec 2008)

Well 4 of us completed the loop from Stirling. The weather was 'blowy' but dry for most of the ride and the temp was actually quite reasonable. It was certainly not nearly as bad as the 1st forum ride - that was serious hard core. 

This one was tough, the wind seemed against us for most of the ride and only gave a well timed respite on the final leg for Stirling. Overall, it was successful and certainly worth doing again. The route, now used twice, is mostly on quiet roads and the hills manageable. None of us decided to go over the Crow road to Lennoxtown.


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2008)

For all the doom and gloom forecasts the weather actually wasn't too bad; a bit blowy, but no hurricane and it was fairly dry a lot better weather than the last time. Maybe the next time we'll do the Crow Road.


----------



## colcazal (21 Dec 2008)

well done you guys!! No way would I have went out today in that weather! What was the final milage and how long were you out?


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2008)

colcazal said:


> well done you guys!! No way would I have went out today in that weather! What was the final milage and how long were you out?


The weather wasn't that bad, it was only a short 49 miles, I've got 3h28min on my computer but I'm not sure what the actual time was.


----------



## magnatom (21 Dec 2008)

Ok, now the real story...

Quickdraw was kind enough to offer me a lift to Stirling. Nice chap, and we had a good chat on the way there. He just happened to drop into the conversation that he'd done a fair few triathlons over the years. Oh dear. He suggested that he wasn't good, so I relaxed a little, until he mentioned he'd won one....oh, oh

So we set off from Stirling the wind was putting on a good show. Gavintc, HlaB, and Quickdraw all looked the part and had the right gear, i.e. a light road bike. I had my 10 tonne lead plated, marathon plus tyred flat bar hybrid, oh dear!

We set off north. Of course I didn't realise that this would mean taking on the biggest hills and the wind at the start. Ouch! It hurt a bit, but I managed to keep within 3 miles of the leaders, so I battled on, and so did the wind. 

There was one section, which I am sure was downhill and nice and straight. I should have been flying (ok, going above 10mph along here). I wasn't. The wind obviously didn't know who I am!

We approached a hill and Quickdraw seemed to enjoy pointing out that we were going over that. Ok, not directly over the top, but it looked a fair climb. Gavintc took pity on me though and suggested that we stop at the cafe half way up. I didn't argue and I didn't ask how high up the cafe actually was.

I love granny gear. In fact it became my very close friend during the climb to the cafe as the others shot up with the promise of buns. In fact as Quickdraw later pointed out, a Great Granny ring would have been welcome.

I made it to the cafe at an average of 2mph as the others were on their third round of buns (not really true!). I stuffed my face wondering what the rest of the climb would be like. It was hard, but not as hard as the first half and eventually we reached the top. Yippee. Some nice riding followed and we passed by a very full reservoir which had some submerged trees in it. I think I may have even saw a car at one point (not in the reservoir of course!)

Gavintc let me catch up and during our chat suggested that we had passed all the major hills now and it would be relatively easy, especially as the wind was now in our favour. Never trust a word Gavintc says. Two hills that hurt were ahead of us! Admittedly, the wind did help but my legs were failing!

However, the top was reached to some relief and the reward of all our work was a wind assisted drop down to Stirling... weeeeeeee! The only problem was the damp surface restricting speed around the corners. I think I may have overtaken Gavintc at one point.....naahh!

And there it was in all of its splendour! The kingdom of Stirling!

Despite the hard work, and my hamstring cramp with about 10 miles to go, I really enjoyed it. For the others this may have been another ride, for little old me, it was bloody hard work, but it felt great to have made it and done it.

Would I do it again. Yes. On a better bike, with winds below 10mph and with a new set of legs (ok these will have to do!).

Those that didn't turn up were just big jessies and I look forward to seeing you all disappear off into the distance on a future ride. Now for a glass of wine....



Cheers guys, and thanks for an enjoyable day and workout!


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2008)

Yeah it was a good day, thanks for the company and it was a lot better weather wise than the last time. I liked the bit at the start when I thought we'd just take a nice quiet road instead of the A9, then a big black Lamborghini came roaring by.


----------



## magnatom (21 Dec 2008)

HLaB said:


> Yeah it was a good day, thanks for the company and it was a lot better weather wise than the last time. I liked the bit at the start when I thought we'd just take a nice quiet road instead of the A9, then a big black Lamborghini came roaring by.




It was even better when we overtook it. 

(Ok it had parked!)


----------



## Tetedelacourse (21 Dec 2008)

God Rest ye Merry Gentlemen. Well done fellas, Mag ending myself at that write-up, good work. Next time I think a few deep fried mars bars injected into the bloodstream of these whippets should even things up a bit.

I ended up replacing broken taps in my house and listening to Saviours Day on repeat. Don't try and tell me I'm not hard after that day.

Next time... Have a great xmas all.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (21 Dec 2008)

ps Goo, you left your baffies here when you popped over for a hot cocoa (with mallows, natch) and a round of Rocky Rocky Road, a rocky road-um. Shall I pop them in the post or can it wait until Choir practice?


----------



## gavintc (21 Dec 2008)

We missed you tete. Next time....

It might even be sunny and and have no wind and the hills might a little bit flatter.... yeah right this is Scotland.


----------



## goo_mason (22 Dec 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> ps Goo, you left your baffies here when you popped over for a hot cocoa (with mallows, natch) and a round of Rocky Rocky Road, a rocky road-um. Shall I pop them in the post or can it wait until Choir practice?



Keep them there until I come round for more Rocky Rocky Road 

(I'm going to regret my Xmas pig-out as I've done nothing but graze and eat crap for well over a week now, without ever being out on the bike. My first week of commuting in 2009 is going to be a shock to the system.  )

Well done Maggers - maybe we'll need to start a group ride for the non-triathlon / non-club-riders amongst us so we don't feel quite so old and decrepit against these lithe young supermen


----------



## magnatom (22 Dec 2008)

A bit stiff this morning, but not too bad. Just tight hamstrings (why hamstrings and not my quads!). A slightly slower cycle in, but not too bad. Although the weather yesterday wasn't toooo bad, it did take me an hour, once I got in, to start to feel my left foot again. 

On yesterdays cycle we passed fairly close to the Crow Road (not the one I cycle down on the way to work!). Blimey that looks like a really nasty hill. I think I'll be leaving that one for the more experienced riders if we ever head over that way again.


----------



## magnatom (22 Dec 2008)

Hey, I've just had a look at this http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2284806 which I think was our route. I turned on on the calorie counter and put in my weight. About 6400 calories! I think it is time to have a bun! 

So who is organising the next ride?


----------



## jassy-x (22 Dec 2008)

hey Mags. I think I found the calories that you lost.!!!!!.......I was thinking about you all and feeling really guilty as I sat in Morrison's cafe wolfing down a bumper scottish breakfast..followed by a 'hair of the dog' or two down the local.....
.....would never have managed yesterday's ride...back on the bike this morning for the first time in two weeks following the 'man-flu' and struggled a bit........well done lad's, I promise not to woose out of the next one..


----------



## HLaB (22 Dec 2008)

magnatom said:


> Hey, I've just had a look at this http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2284806 which I think was our route. I turned on on the calorie counter and put in my weight. About 6400 calories! I think it is time to have a bun!


Don't eat that bun yet, we cut out part of the A9 by going via the B823, Corton Road (the road with the Lamborgini). I just had a look at bikely it shows at 79.1km (49ish miles, Station to Station) and 'show/ elevation profile' shows it was fairly flat (around the 32km mark); in fact have 2 or 3 buns


----------



## magnatom (22 Dec 2008)

If I had seen that elevation before the cycle, and knowing the weather, I might have chickened out! 

I think I'll print this and hang it on my wall!


----------



## QuickDraw (9 Jan 2009)

Sorry for the delay. I've spent most of the last fortnight nursing the flu that will not die. I managed to cycle in to work the day after our ride but since then I've still not been back on the bike.

Anyway, thanks for the day out guys. I thoroughly enjoyed it, despite the wind. It's defintiely inspired me to think seriously about entering the Etape Caledonia or something like that.

I'd just like to set the record straight though, the way Magnatom tells it it sounds there were 3 fast cyclists there including a champion triathlete and him bringing up the rear. Unfortunately it wasn't like that. I was hanging off the back for most of the ride and once Magnatom gets his new bike I'll be the one left behind. Thanks to Gavin and HLAB for their infinite patience in waiting for the back markers.

If I ever get over this flu I'll be up for the next one.


----------



## gavintc (9 Jan 2009)

QuickDraw said:


> Sorry for the delay. I've spent most of the last fortnight nursing the flu that will not die. I managed to cycle in to work the day after our ride but since then I've still not been back on the bike.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the day out guys. I thoroughly enjoyed it, despite the wind. It's defintiely inspired me to think seriously about entering the Etape Caledonia or something like that.
> 
> ...



It was great seeing you Quickdraw, looking forward to the next one. Indeed, when I saw the thread pop up, I though it was a proposal for a repeat. Perhaps in Feb? 

My wife is also suffering from the dreaded flu and has spent 2009 in bed. She hit the bed on 1 Jan in the afternoon and has made only a few attempts at life in a vertical position. This strain does seem to be a strong one. Thankfully, my office required that I get the flu jab back in Oct - so 'touch wood' I will be immune.


----------



## magnatom (9 Jan 2009)

Now that I should be getting a new bike soon (this thread, post 5 will explain) I think I'll be up for another ride!

You sell yourself sort Quickdraw!


----------



## Noodley (10 Jan 2009)

I would love to make it down to a forum ride sometime, but 'life' keeps getting in the way


----------



## gavintc (10 Jan 2009)

Well, I would be prepared to try a rerun of the route in Feb / Mar. I have some weekends already wiped out through family and holiday commitments, but I have some weekends free. I actually quite like the route - it is nice to bash over a different - relatively traffic free roads.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jan 2009)

Yeah I'd be up for this ride again too but this time can we do something about the weather in advance.


----------



## magnatom (11 Jan 2009)

I'm certainly up for it, and after having a chat with my wife I think a new bike is definitely on the cards before then. At the moment I am considering the Specialized tricross sport, or possibly a Planet X Kaffenback. Any other suggestions to help me keep up (and that would be usable on my commute when the weather isn't too bad!)


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'm certainly up for it, and after having a chat with my wife I think a new bike is definitely on the cards before then. At the moment I am considering the Specialized tricross sport, or possibly a Planet X Kaffenback. Any other suggestions to help me keep up (and that would be usable on my commute when the weather isn't too bad!)


Most manufacturer do a cyclo cross bike, I came across the Marin Toscana, I quite liked the look of it, it in their urban collection.


----------



## magnatom (11 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> Most manufacturer do a cyclo cross bike, I came across the Marin Toscana, I quite liked the look of it, it in their urban collection.


Would the hub discs not just add some necessary weight?

Anyway this is possibly going off topic. I'll post somewhere else soon, when I start looking properly.


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2009)

magnatom said:


> Would the hub discs not just add some necessary weight?
> 
> Anyway this is possibly going off topic. I'll post somewhere else soon, when I start looking properly.


Might do but they'll be more suited to commuting  I must admit that the only thing that stopped me buying one; not because of weight but if I wanted to cyclocross I'm not sure if they are race legal.


----------



## magnatom (11 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> Might do but they'll be more suited to commuting  I must admit that the only thing that stopped me buying one; not because of weight but if I wanted to cyclocross I'm not sure if they are race legal.




I think I want a bike more slanted to road riding than commuting, but with the option, so I think I need to take weight into account.


----------



## gavintc (11 Jan 2009)

As someone on your other thread has stated, have a look at the winter / audaux / training bike market. I have a Ribble winter bike. It has mudguard and rear rack eyes although I have never used the rack eyes. I bought it 2nd hand off the old C+ site and I know the guy I bought it from used with a rack for commuting. It is light enough for me to bash the roads with the club as a solid winter trainer and I also use it on my commute. 

Ribble do have some good deals from time to time.


----------



## magnatom (11 Jan 2009)

gavintc said:


> As someone on your other thread has stated, have a look at the winter / audaux / training bike market. I have a Ribble winter bike. It has mudguard and rear rack eyes although I have never used the rack eyes. I bought it 2nd hand off the old C+ site and I know the guy I bought it from used with a rack for commuting. It is light enough for me to bash the roads with the club as a solid winter trainer and I also use it on my commute.
> 
> Ribble do have some good deals from time to time.



Hi Gavin,

Yes I remember the ribble from the last ride. Certainly looked good. I just didn't associate your Ribble bike with Ribble the online shop. The problem is I will be buying it from a cycle to work scheme (cyclescheme). So I think Ribble itself is out. However, I will certainly look into winter/audaux type bikes.

Anyway back on topic. This ride......


----------



## Tetedelacourse (11 Jan 2009)

I'll be up for it if I am allowed time off. I start a new job tomorrow which might impinge on my posting count but I'll keep an eye on arrangements here and be there if I possibly can be.

My roadbike has not been touched since before the last ride. Oh dear.

Hey Magna, at least when Gavin kept dropping me he was on a Colnago stealth machine which weighed less than a disc brake. He dropped you on his RIBBLE!!?!  

Happy New Year folks.


----------



## magnatom (12 Jan 2009)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Hey Magna, at least when Gavin kept dropping me he was on a Colnago stealth machine which weighed less than a disc brake. He dropped you on his RIBBLE!!?!



Aye, but you've seen my bike. It makes a ribble look like a Pinarello Prince carbon 50HM1K .

(I had to look Pinarello up, I assume these are good bikes )


----------



## magnatom (15 Jan 2009)

Come on folks! Get your names in the hat. Who is in principle up for a ride in Feb/Mar? It's a good course. A bit of a challange, but if I can make it on my lead plated monster carrying far too much in a rucksack, with nasty headwinds, then anyone can make it in the lovely weather that we get in Feb March! 

Come on you wimps! Lets get a good group for the next ride. Put your name in the hat! 

I hope to have a new bike by then, so I'll be leading the way.... aye right!!


----------



## goo_mason (15 Jan 2009)

A tentative 'yes' from me (depending on whether I can arrange childminding and transport).

Any chance of doing a more *cough cough* Edinburgh-based ride sometime ? I'm sure HLaB will now some good routes out around Edinburgh and the Lothians / Fife etc...


----------



## magnatom (15 Jan 2009)

goo_mason said:


> A tentative 'yes' from me (depending on whether I can arrange childminding and transport).
> 
> Any chance of doing a more *cough cough* Edinburgh-based ride sometime ? I'm sure HLaB will now some good routes out around Edinburgh and the Lothians / Fife etc...



I'd hardly call Stirling, Glasgow friendly! Goo, Hlab,etc if you have some ideas for another ride, put it forward. There is no reason why we have to do the same ride again. It's whatever most folk are happiest with. So long as there is a pub at the end of it!  HIC!


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2009)

Most of my better rides are spiral out of Dunfermline. Getting a train from Glasgow isn't exactly convenient particularly if its a Sunday. Cycling is fairly easy but its not particularly exciting. If we want to consider a Dunfermline based ride let me know I'm sure I can come up with something.


----------



## goo_mason (16 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> Most of my better rides are spiral out of Dunfermline. Getting a train from Glasgow isn't exactly convenient particularly if its a Sunday. Cycling is fairly easy but its not particularly exciting. If we want to consider a Dunfermline based ride let me know I'm sure I can come up with something.



I think we Edinburgh-based types need to befriend someone with a people-carrier with a large bike-rack (or attached trailer) to get us to these rides in comfort and convenience....


----------



## QuickDraw (17 Jan 2009)

I'm still not back on the bike since the flu but I'm starting again on Monday so all going well I'll be up for a repeat in March.

As for the route I wouldn't mind a change but the last one can't be beaten for the absence of cars. We must have passed less than 20 cars outside of Stirling.


----------



## HJ (17 Jan 2009)

goo_mason said:


> A tentative 'yes' from me (depending on whether I can arrange childminding and transport).
> 
> Any chance of doing a more *cough cough* Edinburgh-based ride sometime ? I'm sure HLaB will now some good routes out around Edinburgh and the Lothians / Fife etc...



I am with Goo on this one...




QuickDraw said:


> I'm still not back on the bike since the flu but I'm starting again on Monday so all going well I'll be up for a repeat in March.
> 
> As for the route I wouldn't mind a change but the last one can't be beaten for the absence of cars. We must have passed less than 20 cars outside of Stirling.



I think I have ridden part of the route of the Stirling ride and wouldn't mind doing it, but I am not sure I could keep up.


----------



## goo_mason (17 Jan 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> I am with Goo on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's as hilly as it's made out, I'd be at the back with you. I find the short and very shallow rise from Crewe Toll up Telford Road as far as the left turn off to Groathill Avenue knackering - and that's hardly long or steep (unless there's some kind of optical illusion going on there !)


----------



## magnatom (26 Jan 2009)

Right. So I'm sorting out a new bike, so I need a ride to take it on!!

So who is up for a ride in March? If so when? Would starting a doodle be a good idea? Lets get a date sorted then we can sort the place.

Come on folks!


----------



## gavintc (26 Jan 2009)

Sorry guys but I will be unable to make March as I have every weekend committed including a week in Majorca (yipee) with Edinburgh RC. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## magnatom (27 Jan 2009)

gavintc said:


> Sorry guys but I will be unable to make March as I have every weekend committed including a week in Majorca (yipee) with Edinburgh RC. Hope you have a good one.




Bah! Your just scared that I would leave you behind....


----------



## magnatom (28 Jan 2009)

At the moment I only have tentative a tentative yes from goo, Hairy Jock, quickdraw and Hlab. I'll stick a doodle up when I get a chance to see if we can firm up numbers. I'm happier for a relatively easy ride if that will up the numbers and firm the commitments a bit!

Come on folks!!!


----------



## magnatom (4 Feb 2009)

Right. I'm organising a new ride here. No excuses!


----------

